# What is it ??



## dannylightning

I think this might be fun.   take a picture of something but only have part of the object is in the frame,  who ever can guess what the object is gets the post the next pic for others to guess. Try not to make it too hard but don't make it super easy either.

rules of the game......

the photo must be a one that you have taken,  do not post a photo that you did not take and break the forum rules.

I am sure that we all understand that some people will need to wait till they get home before they are able to post a new photo. please make sure that you can get a photo up within the next 8-12 hours if you guess correctly. If you can get your photo posted sooner, great. If you cant post one right away I doubt anyone is going to get upset over it. This all about having fun and nothing more, just try not to leave us hanging for too terribly long if at all possible.

If something gets in the way that you were not expecting, those kind of things happen, just try to get your photo up as soon as you can or notify us that you are running behind on your photo if possible.

If you are sure you wont be able to post your photo any time soon because something came up. please just try to notify us and at that point I guess the first person to post the next photo is up.  to keep the game running smoothly it would be best if the person who guesses correctly post the next photo.


----------



## Borad

A fan! I already took my picture when I read about the plans for this contest. Can't wait to post it.


----------



## CameraClicker

It's the edge of a fan.  You can see the cage to keep fingers safe and a blade.


----------



## dannylightning

your right borad, its a fan,  figured I would make the first one pretty easy..  Who ever gets the correct answer first should be up next.

Plans for the contest ??,  Well If there were any plans for something like this I did not know about them.  This was just a idea i came up with and though would be kind of fun.


----------



## Borad

Yeah, in this thread. Now I see it was someone else planning a similar contest.

Mine is harder. It's hard to decide how much of it to show:


----------



## dannylightning

A ball bearing ??


----------



## Borad

Nope


----------



## Ron Evers

Like Danny, I was thinking a bearing- a wheel bearing.


----------



## Borad

Nope. I think I'll post a hint with every wrong guess.


----------



## limr

A snap?


----------



## Borad

limr said:


> A snap?



Correct!


----------



## limr

Woot! 

I'm not at home at the moment so I can't post the next picture yet, but I'll post something soon - later tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest.


----------



## dannylightning

I never would have guessed that one,   

If you cant post the next photo right away I am sure everyone will understand.  Just try to post you photo as soon as you can, preferably the same day that you guessed correctly..


----------



## limr

Okay. Can't tell if this is too easy or not nearly enough info.


----------



## 480sparky

Part of a zipper.


----------



## CameraClicker

Looks like the inside of a typewriter


----------



## limr

CameraClicker said:


> Looks like the inside of a typewriter



Bingo. Keys of a typewriter. Here's the full picture:


----------



## CameraClicker

If you just post a photo, without text, the system eats your post!  

So, here's the new picture, what is it?


----------



## dannylightning

A watch ?


----------



## BillM

I was going to say Clock, but if It was i'm thinking watch would have been close enough.


----------



## CameraClicker

Sorry, wasn't paying attention.  Also, sorry, not a watch or clock.


----------



## tirediron

CameraClicker said:


> If you just post a photo, without text, the system eats your post!
> 
> So, here's the new picture, what is it?
> View attachment 85896


It is a ratchet and pawl; what it's from, that I can't answer.


----------



## CameraClicker

Close enough.


----------



## tirediron

CameraClicker said:


> Close enough.
> View attachment 85954


Arghhh!!!!  I knew I recognized it, but for the life of me, I couldn't place it for the life of me!


----------



## CameraClicker

tirediron said:


> Arghhh!!!!  I knew I recognized it, but for the life of me, I couldn't place it for the life of me!



I didn't expect anyone to get that it was a clamp.  I was looking for ratchet.  Your turn to post something.


----------



## tirediron

Thinking!


----------



## tirediron

Thought!


----------



## dannylightning

I doubt I am right here cause I am not sure how it would connect to a crank shaft but the only thing that comes to mind is 

some kind of piston.


----------



## tirediron

Nope... absolutely no kind of piston, not even remotely related.


----------



## snowbear

Tap or die - I can never remember which is which -- the one for threading the inside.


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> Tap or die - I can never remember which is which -- the one for threading the inside.


Indeed it is a tap!  





Specifically, a 3/4-14 NPT tap.


----------



## Borad

Router bit?

...that would be a no...


----------



## snowbear

Cool.  I'm looking for one, now.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  I don't see a reveal photo so you'll have to take my word when I finally say what it is.


----------



## Borad

Corrugated fence?


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> Corrugated fence?


No.  Sorry.


----------



## limr

The bottom of an old sink?  The underneath part, I think.


----------



## snowbear

Nope.


----------



## Ron Evers

A clock escapement.


----------



## snowbear

Not a clock, anything.

It is an object, that is common in urban and suburban areas; not so much in rural areas.


----------



## BillM

An old shed


nevermind lol


----------



## snowbear

Nope, but you get a free guess!


----------



## Borad

Dumpster?


----------



## snowbear

Not a dumpster.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Part of a crosswalk/sidewalk.


----------



## snowbear

No.  You'd have a hard time walking on one of these.


----------



## Borad

Awning?


----------



## snowbear

Not an awning.  These will be at ground level.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Planter?


----------



## sm4him

Well, shoot. I saw this thread early on, but didn't post any guesses because I didn't think I had anything I could use as a "guessing" picture. This morning, I took a couple of pictures I can use when it's my turn, then spent what seemed like forever hunting this thread down (because I forgot to "watch" it when I first saw it), and I finally find it, but…

I got nothin'. I have NO idea--no I have plenty of ideas, but they have either already been guessed and were wrong, or they are more common in rural areas than urban, or they are definitely NOT at ground level.

Think.
Think. 
Think.


----------



## Borad

In NY City they're painted much better but I'll guess a subway car. The ones that haul trash may look like that.


----------



## sm4him

A light pole? That's a stretch, because I've never seen one painted green…ish.


----------



## limr

Dumpster? Not usually that color, though.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Dumpster? Not usually that color, though.



Dumpster's been guessed. And that's a shame, because that's what I keep coming back to is, it looks like the side of a dumpster? So what else is near the ground, more common in urban/suburban settings than rural and painted whatever that color is???  I've even been looking at pictures of the Baltimore area on flickr, to see if I see anything that looks like  that.


----------



## limr

Oops. Duh. 
I'm 'heart-borken'


----------



## waday

Chipping paint on a thingamabob!


----------



## snowbear

Sorry, limited access to the site for a while:
Not a planter.
Not a light pole, though it is related to one of the utilities.
Not a dumpster, nor a subway car.

Let's try some vague hints:
1.  This seems to be a very popular subject for beginning photo students that have to take multiple shots of one subject (point of view exercise)
2.  I mentioned it was related to a utility, but which one?
3.  The color and texture of this one may not be the same as one near you.  In fact, the ones where I live now are smooth and yellow.

I am evil, aren't I?


----------



## Scatterbrained

Transformer box?


----------



## limr

A "Help" phone box?


----------



## snowbear

No, not a phone box


----------



## snowbear

No, not a transformer box


----------



## snowbear

Oh, and I was able to find a photo of the full subject.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Oh, and I was able to find a photo of the full subject.



Just curious, is that on your flickr feed????

NOT that I would ever look through every picture on your feed just to figure out what this is, or anything like that.


----------



## snowbear

cmwrenn3

I don't think it's there, and if it is, it will be labeled "abstract 1"


----------



## Stradawhovious

Got it.

By the tone, are we only allowed one guess?  If not... I'm all over this one.


----------



## snowbear

It's there - third from the end - "Abstract1"


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> Got it.
> 
> By the tone, are we only allowed one guess?  If not... I'm all over this one.



I don't know since I didn't create the thread.  Personally, I don't see why not.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> I don't know since I didn't create the thread.  Personally, I don't see why not.


 

Well if that's the case, and I'm allowed more than one guess (Which I've already taken on this one...   )

That there is a Sidewalk mounted, cast iron, High Volume Fire Extinguisher.


Our hydrants here in Minneapolis are yellow.


----------



## snowbear

Ding, ding, ding.  We have a winner.  I don't have the full shot at work, but yes, it's a Meuller hydrant, 5-1/2" discharge opening.  It's not on a sidewalk, but that's OK.


----------



## sm4him

I would NOT have gotten that. EVER. Maybe not even if I looked at the full picture. Well, yeah, okay, I would've gotten it then.

I have never, ever seen a fire hydrant that wasn't yellow or red!  Which isn't to say we don't have them, just that I don't ever SEE them!


----------



## Stradawhovious

OK... I guess that makes it my turn.


----------



## sm4him

Ummm…that's two eye hooks, screwed into something that hasn't been dusted in a while.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Ummm…that's two eye hooks, screwed into something that hasn't been dusted in a while.


 

Wellll...... You ARE technically correct....

Let's pass this one by the judges.

"Judges??"

Oooooo..... so close.  They say BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZT.  No go.

Also, cut me some slack.  It was hard enough to find something in my office that would be even remotely recognizable to most folks.  It's mostly legos, 3D printer parts/prints, Strandbeest models and gyroscopic oddities.


----------



## Borad

There's a total of one Google result for "linked eye hooks" and I don't think it applies. I'm guessing it's a home made plant hanger.

...actually, they're "screw eyes" but I'll stick with my answer.


----------



## Ron Evers

Swing chair.


----------



## waday

A hanging case for your Stradivarius


----------



## sm4him

Ron Evers said:


> Swing chair.



Yup, porch swing. I think you got it, Ron.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> There's a total of one Google result for "linked eye hooks" and I don't think it applies. I'm guessing it's a home made plant hanger.


 

Nope.  No plant hangar.



Ron Evers said:


> Swing chair.


 
Nope, not furniture per se



waday said:


> A hanging case for your Stradivarius


 
I unfortunatly don't have one of those... it lives under the umbrella of "art" but isn't an instrument.


Hint.  Almost none of you have one of these (guessing), but it would be instantly recognizable.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, not a porch swing?? Okay, then…a blackboard suspended from the ceiling?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Ron Evers said:


> Swing chair.





waday said:


> A hanging case for your Stradivarius


 


waday said:


> A hanging case for your Stradivarius


 


sm4him said:


> Wow, not a porch swing?? Okay, then…a blackboard suspended from the ceiling?


 
Nope. Not a blackboard

Weighs about 6lbs, and if you had a large enough breadbox you could likely stuff this item in it.  (not it's intended home, simply a size reference.)


----------



## waday

Birdhouse?



Stradawhovious said:


> I unfortunatly don't have one of those... it lives under the umbrella of "art" but isn't an instrument.



Me neither. I usually keep mine in a case on top of my car.


----------



## Stradawhovious

waday said:


> Birdhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I unfortunatly don't have one of those... it lives under the umbrella of "art" but isn't an instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither. I usually keep mine in a case on top of my car.
Click to expand...

 
I left mine in a Taxi in New York.  Whodathunkit?

Nope.  Not a birdhouse.  Nothing lives inside this item... per se.


Here's pic 2.  A subtle zoom out.


----------



## Borad

Xylophone? The kind used for art that doesn't really look like one?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Xylophone? The kind used for art that doesn't really look like one?


 
Ooo... close.. but not really.  Not a musical instrment of any kind.  I suppose you could slam it into the ground a whole bunch to keep a beat of sorts, but you can do that with a cat as well.

Hint.  This item is made up of 2 parts that are connected to one another in multiple locations.


----------



## sm4him

The more hints you give, the less capable I become of even rendering a guess.

But on the other hand… that sentence, "I suppose you could slam it into the ground…but you can do that with a cat as well"…was well worth the entertainment value to keep reading these hints.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> The more hints you give, the less capable I become of even rendering a guess.
> 
> But on the other hand… that sentence, "I suppose you could slam it into the ground…but you can do that with a cat as well"…was well worth the entertainment value to keep reading these hints.


 
I do what I can, and ask so very little in return.

For you, a bonus pic.  Don't let anyone else see it though...


----------



## Borad

marionette?


----------



## sm4him

^Shoot. Yeah, I bet that's it. A marionette. Too bad I've been in a meeting with my boss for the last hour, or I would totally have gotten that! 
Just one more reason that work sucks.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> marionette?



Nice!  Correct!

Full pic when I get home... Assuming my student driver 16 year old kid doesn't kill me first.

I lived.

It's one of these three that followed me home at one point in time or another.


----------



## snowbear

Likewise, I'll post the hydrant when I get home.


----------



## Ron Evers

Mail box.


----------



## Borad

I'm using a small existing photo that I took. I'll enlarge it bit by bit if hints are needed.


----------



## BillM

a birdcage ?

Edit:
It would have been a good guess if I wasn't 2 pages behind and guessing at a different picture, it's been a really long day


----------



## sm4him

I can't see that very well--any chance you could post a larger image?

At any rate, complete stabs in the dark:
a floor mat?
a dish drainer mat?


----------



## Borad

How about:


----------



## sm4him

^MUCH better, thanks!

Doesn't really help me guess what it is, though. 
Err...how about a carving platter? Don't know why that would have lines going in opposite directions on the opposing sides, but I got nothing else.


----------



## Borad

Wow, that was fast. A carving platter, with lines to help slice at the recommended angle. Not it though. 

Here's a wee bit more:


----------



## sm4him

A stool? 
<"why on EARTH would a stool have slits in it?" she asks herself, and yet she posts the guess anyway>


----------



## Borad

Classic Native American design. The Buffalo Stool, invented by the first American Indian to get a patent. Nope.


----------



## dannylightning

a wooden shield  lol....


----------



## Borad

Not a shield. Small hint: it's made of plywood.


----------



## dannylightning

Well I am gonna take one more stab at it.    that might be the tail of a skateboard.   not sue why a skate board would have lines in it like that.    but the part of the picture I see looks like the right shape to be a skate board tail and almost looks like the wood might possibly be curved but that might just be a illusion.  plus its all scraped up and chipped like a skateboard often gets.


----------



## snowbear

Borad:  I don't have any idea, other than some of the things already guessed.

Here's the full hydrant.


----------



## Borad

It is curved but not a skateboard. The part you can see is probably thinner than a skateboard. Another part is probably thicker.


----------



## Borad




----------



## Borad

Can fit in a breadbox.


----------



## limr

A pizza peel.


----------



## Borad

Nope. Same general shape though.


----------



## Borad

It has a more comfortable handle than a pizza peel.


----------



## limr

I feel like I almost know what it is but just can't get at it. Brain needs sleep.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Squash paddle?


----------



## Borad

I'm giving it to Stradawhovious because it might be a bit obscure. I think it's an old paddle tennis paddle. I used it for paddleball in the 1970s and early 1980s until I bought a newer paddle.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> I'm giving it to Stradawhovious because it might be a bit obscure. I think it's an old paddle tennis paddle. I used it for paddleball in the 1970s and early 1980s until I bought a newer paddle.
> 
> View attachment 86130



Sweet!

I will get something posted up tomorrow.


----------



## Ron Evers

A rubber gripper for opening jars.


----------



## sm4him

I love these things!

I'd just forgotten how very, very bad I am at guessing them correctly!
Evidently, I need not have worried about having my own photo to post, because I'll never get one correct anyway!


----------



## limr

Curses! I actually had the words "ping pong paddle without the rubber" typed out and then suddenly thought it might be a peel, so I deleted what turned out to be the right answer 

Ah, just as well. Today's another long day. I leave for work in just over an hour and don't get back home until 9pm, so I wouldn't be able to put up a new picture all day anyway.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Here's one for today.  Sorry for the IQ, this one, much like the last, is on the fly.


----------



## Ron Evers

White plastic something I know not.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Ron Evers said:


> White plastic something I know not.


 

 Well, technically you're correct.

Lets see if a zoom out helps.


----------



## snowbear

laundry basket?


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> laundry basket?


 
If this were a laundry basket, you would barely be able to fit the pinky finger of a women's small glove into it, and even then only if you removed if from the glove and crumpled it up into a very tight ball.


----------



## Borad

Part of some kind of plug?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Part of some kind of plug?


 

That's pretty broad...

But no.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Another hour... another pic. Let's kill this one before quitting time!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Another hour, another pic.  For someone with experience with this type of object, this one should almost be a dead giveaway.

Hint... there has been a lot of hubbub about these in the media i nthe last few years.


----------



## Borad

Child safety seat?


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> Hint... there has been a lot of hubbub about these in the media i nthe last few years.



A chicken.  No, um, Ebola.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Child safety seat?


 

A chicken.  No, um, Ebola.[/QUOTE]


No and no.  Since you brought up Chicken... there is an interesting difference between this item and a Chicken.  The chicken has wings and cannot fly, this has no wings and can.

(I'm lobbing meatballs now folks...)


----------



## sm4him

Is it a drone?????

Edit: Wait, that kinda does have wings. Drat.


----------



## snowbear

.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Is it a drone?????
> 
> Edit: Wait, that kinda does have wings. Drat.


 
Propellers are not wings.

WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## sm4him

Woot! And sure, it wasn't the pictures that gave me ANY idea at all, but hey a win's a win, right??

Also--I had NO freakin' idea how SMALL those things are! And now I kinda want one.

I'll get mine posted as soon as I get another break.  This one should be a nice break from all the tough ones we've had--I think it'll be a pretty easy one.

EDIT: Scratch that. I'll post one tonight, about 9ish, EST. Because the SD card that I have with me is NOT the one I thought I had--so I could post some wooly aphids pics, but the whatsits are still on the card at home, in the camera.


----------



## snowbear

Just go out to one of your buses and shoot a lug nut or something.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Just go out to one of your buses and shoot a lug nut or something.



I would…but then there's that whole "my camera is at home" thing going on…


----------



## snowbear

Tell your boss you need your D810 NOW!!!


----------



## dannylightning

the proto X is probably not something your average person would have been able to guess.  I knew what it was but I was a bit late on this one.

I had one of those but I gave it to a little girl who had mall heli with a bad tail motor.  it would get up in the air and just spin in circles till it crashed into something., she loved that horrible thing so I figured I would give her something that actually flew correctly.

A drone is capable of autonomous flight using only GPS quadrants and not actually piloted by a person. these RC helicopters and quad copters are not exactly drones even though people call them that.


----------



## Stradawhovious

dannylightning said:


> the proto X is probably not something your average person would have been able to guess.



Correct.  Off the cuff, it was the only thing I had that was more interesting than a coffee maker at work... that would be recognizable to ANYONE.  I have a lot of crazy crap at the office. 



dannylightning said:


> A drone is capable of autonomous flight using only GPS quadrants and not actually piloted by a person. these RC helicopters and quad copters are not exactly drones even though people call them that.



You are absolutely right, but I stopped splitting that hair a while ago.  People will call it what they will, I just go with the flow.  I'm  gun guy too, it's kind of like the magazine/clip bullet/cartridge debate.  After a while I just lost steam trying to battle the crowd.  I use the correct terminology in hopes that it will magically wear off on the masses.  In vain of course. 



sm4him said:


> Also--I had NO freakin' idea how SMALL those things are! And now I kinda want one..



Tiny.  $30 at most hobby stores now, and that comes with an adorable little transmitter.  Not a bad price for a million dollars worth of cat-chasing fun!


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> A drone is capable of autonomous flight using only GPS quadrants and not actually piloted by a person. these RC helicopters and quad copters are not exactly drones even though people call them that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right, but I stopped splitting that hair a while ago.  People will call it what they will, I just go with the flow.  I'm  gun guy too, it's kind of like the magazine/clip bullet/cartridge debate.  After a while I just lost steam trying to battle the crowd.  I use the correct terminology in hopes that it will magically wear off on the masses.  In vain of course.
Click to expand...


The trick is to get the news media to use the correct terminology.


----------



## Ron Evers

The trick is to get the news media to use the correct terminology.[/QUOTE]

The media usually call Concrete Cement & that bugs me big time.  Cement (the grey powder) is what binds concrete together.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> The trick is to get the news media to use the correct terminology.



HA!  GOOD LUCK!

http://blog.robballen.com/images/saam/journalistguide.jpg


----------



## sm4him

dannylightning said:


> A drone is capable of autonomous flight using only GPS quadrants and not actually piloted by a person. these RC helicopters and quad copters are not exactly drones even though people call them that.



Well, if it makes you feel any better, I started to say "a drone, or at least some sort of RC copter," but that just seemed like overkill when I wasn't even sure I was right!


----------



## sm4him

Well, I changed my mind about what to post, so the first photo might not be quite as easy as I'd initially said. But *IF* nobody gets it, it will get exponentially easier with the second photo.  This will be interesting, because looking at it, I'm now wondering if it's too easy. But then I know what it is, so that helps.


----------



## snowbear

Metal (as in outdoor) chair?


----------



## sm4him

Not a chair.


----------



## dannylightning

a old bumper for some sort of vehicle probably used by the mob back in the day that has a bullet hole in it


----------



## sm4him

Lol. To my knowledge it's never been used by the Mob, nor has it ever been shot at.  And it's not a car part at all.

So maybe it's harder than I thought. Good.


----------



## snowbear

I was gonna guess your _LAST_ car.


----------



## Borad

Fire escape?


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> Fire escape?


Dude - they don't have those in Tennessee.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I was gonna guess your _LAST_ car.



Haha, my LAST car didn't look nearly this good after BOTH of those other cars were done demolishing it.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Borad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fire escape?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude - they don't have those in Tennessee.
Click to expand...


It's true--our idea of a fire escape is parking your pickup truck under a window and putting a trampoline in the bed of the truck to catch you when you jump.


----------



## sm4him

This item is smaller than anything guessed so far.


----------



## snowbear

Damn - you use trampolines?  We just rescue an old bed mattress from a local eviction.


----------



## snowbear

I'm going to kick myself when it's finally revealed because I know I've seen something like this, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## snowbear

A small grill, like a hibachi?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Damn - you use trampolines?  We just rescue an old bed mattress from a local eviction.



Yeah, the trampolines are definitely the higher class fire escapes, but they do come in handy, so you can bounce back up and grab your mama, who is refusing to jump, on the next trip down.

Plus, all the old mattresses from eviction also tend to have been associated with a meth lab...


----------



## sm4him

Not a grill, but you are at least edging closer into the universe of like items. Yours is Earth, and this is an asteroid out near Pluto, but at least it's the same universe.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, photo #2. Next photo will be a dead giveaway. I think.
If this one doesn't give it away, I'll try to think of some clues.


----------



## Borad

grater


----------



## snowbear

Watering can


----------



## limr

A cheese grater!


----------



## limr

I hadn't refreshed this page in a couple of minutes so I didn't see those two posts ahead of me. Borad got there first.


----------



## sm4him

Borad said:


> grater



Winner, winner, Chicken dinner!! See, I told you the second photo was much easier!

And I didn't even get to post my favorite photo of it:


 



 

This grater has seen better days, but then it originally belonged to my dad, and may very well have belonged to his mother before that. It is probably approaching at least 70 years old, but despite its appearance, it still grates quite efficiently.


----------



## Borad

They still make them that way too, with the rolled bottom that traps food, except for some that have plastic caps which I don't like either.

Here's something sitting on my mousepad.


----------



## sm4him

Eraser?


----------



## Borad

Not an eraser.


----------



## CameraClicker

You show it all, and I still have no idea.  Wrist pad?

If it were white, I would expect it to be soap for tailor markings


----------



## Borad

How to you mark white clothing with a white crayon? They come in all colors. Would you like to guess tailor soap?


----------



## sm4him

Well, with a hint like THAT, if CameraClicker doesn't want to guess that, I will… ;-)


----------



## Ron Evers

Tailor marker!  Laf.

I think you should give it to CC.


----------



## Borad

I have a strict one guess at a time policy. He's not the winner until he guesses "tailor marker" or the like. Who am I to say that he really has "tailor marker" in his heart? What if it goes to court?

Prosecution: CameraClicker never actually guessed "tailor marker" did he?
Me: Well, not exactly.
Prosecution: In fact, he made it clear that since it's red, he wouldn't expect it to be a "tailor marker" isn't that true?
Me: Yeah, I guess.
Prosecution: I rest my case your honor.

Then I'm stuck paying the prosecution's litigation costs.


----------



## sm4him

Uh-oh, might have to declare a mistrial!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Wow.  This game is serious bizness!


----------



## CameraClicker

OK, I'm back.  I had to run some errands.  I guess it's tailor soap!


----------



## sm4him

Well, I don't know, now we've gotta sort this all out. CameraClicker says tailor soap, but they did ORIGINALLY intend to guess tailor soap or is this simply hindsight? Then *I* said I *would* guess that if they didn't, but does that constitute ACTUAL guessing or is that merely a statement that of intent to guess in the future. 
Strad is the only one who clearly, actually guessed tailor soap, but was CameraClicker's original statement enough to influence the jurors on their behalf???

The drama!!!


----------



## CameraClicker

Well, let me throw this out there to think about while you all are making up your minds.


----------



## sm4him

That's the blue baton you're going to use to beat us all senseless with if the trial doesn't end in your favor?


----------



## CameraClicker

LOL!  There's a thought!  But, not a baton.


----------



## snowbear

Is it the blue piece of bamboo (or cane) that sm4him is gonna whomp ya with?


----------



## CameraClicker

Nope, not bamboo, nor cane.  Being all plastic it would make a crummy weapon.  I hear that throwing it on the floor breaks it!  So, I haven't done that.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, I know!!!

It's a blue piece of plastic.


----------



## CameraClicker

LOL!  Nice try!  I think a clue may help.  Since there is nothing to give scale, I will mention it was on my desk.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, Imma get serious about this again.

I seriously have no idea. LOL.

A pen? But that wouldn't break if it fell on the ground.


----------



## Vince.1551

Letter opener 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CameraClicker

Not a pen.  No ink.  No lead (graphite).

I think the name of the guy that broke his was Aaron, but I'm bad at remembering names.

Not a letter opener, either.


----------



## Vince.1551

Spectacle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him

Well, there was a guy named Aaron who broke his staff…but that doesn't look like a staff.
Oh, and that was Moses. Never mind. LOL.

I really AM trying to think of what it could be, but I might as well entertain myself in the meantime.


----------



## Vince.1551

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CameraClicker

Vince.1551 said:


> Spectacle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There was a spectacle when I brought it home.  There always is when I bring home an expensive item.  It, however, is not a spectacle.

It is an unattached part of a larger something.  You are just trying to figure out this one piece, though.


----------



## Vince.1551

It looks like some kind of a handle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551

Like the handle of a mop or duster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

It's a blue plastic disjointed whatsamabob.


----------



## CameraClicker

I was going to upload a photo showing more of it, but the Upload A File button is inoperative!

There is some silver plastic on the left side, and more silver plastic on the right side.  If I figure out the button problem, I will upload a photo showing more.


----------



## CameraClicker

Well, that's broken too!  Here's a link:  Untitled-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Borad

Monopod?


----------



## Vince.1551

Selfie stick lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CameraClicker

Borad said:


> Monopod?


No.  But many photographers use one.  Some other creatives also use it.

It does not hold, or contain, a camera.

Another clue: it won't roll away because there is a rocker switch keeping it from rolling.


----------



## sm4him

Maybe a tablet pen or a stylus? Although you already said it wasn't a pen...


----------



## snowbear

Paintbrush?


----------



## CameraClicker

sm4him gets it!  It's a stylus from a Wacom tablet.

Still can't upload a photo!


----------



## snowbear

Do we have to wait hours for next one?


----------



## sm4him

Sweet!

Uh-oh!! My other whatsit photos are still at home! Maybe I can do something with a crappy cell phone pic--give me a few minutes to go see if I can find something and get a usable pic with my cell phone.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Do we have to wait hours for next one?


 You might!! See above^^^.

I'm gonna try to come up with something, though.


----------



## snowbear

Lug nut from a bus?  bus hand rail bolt?  Bus turn signal lens.

Trying to get ahead,. here.


----------



## sm4him

Hey, that's a great idea! And it's almost time for the buses to get back to the station, so let me go grab a picture of a lug…
…
…
HEY…wait a cotton pickin' minute...


----------



## snowbear

You could shoot one of those little plastic pointy flag things on the lugs - I like bright, fluorescent colors.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, let's see. I'm sure Charlie will get this right off.

Just remember, crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## snowbear

Is it a folding / accordion style room divider?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Is it a folding / accordion style room divider?



No, and I'll give you a bonus hint, too.

It's not a lug nut.


----------



## snowbear

bus office porn since the tab and recess obviously fit together.  I'll let someone else go before my next guess.


----------



## CameraClicker

Partly open cable trough?


----------



## sm4him

CameraClicker said:


> Partly open cable trough?



Nope. And no to the bus porn thing either.


----------



## Ron Evers

CameraClicker said:


> sm4him gets it!  It's a stylus from a Wacom tablet.
> 
> Still can't upload a photo!



I am using Firefox if that makes a difference & I found a work-around.  After clicking the Upload A File button, I then click on the Firefox Ikon @ the bottom of the screen & the window opens to select the pic, clicking on the Firefox ikon again returns me to the forum page.


----------



## sm4him

Ron Evers said:


> CameraClicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him gets it!  It's a stylus from a Wacom tablet.
> 
> Still can't upload a photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Firefox if that makes a difference & I found a work-around.  After clicking the Upload A File button, I then click on the Firefox Ikon @ the bottom of the screen & the window opens to select the pic, clicking on the Firefox ikon again returns me to the forum page.
Click to expand...


Someone pointed out to me that you can now just drag and drop a photo from your computer straight into your post. I've done it that way now on my PC, laptop and Mac, and it's worked like a charm every time.
Just make sure the cursor is where you want the photo inserted, find your file and drag it over to the post, then once it uploads it will give you the option of a thumbnail or full image to insert.


----------



## CameraClicker

Yep, that (drag & drop) worked!  Thanks.


----------



## Borad

I copy and paste. Then the full picture is inlined. The confusing thing is, if I want to delete something I pasted in, backspacing isn't enough. I have to click "More Options" to get the ability to delete things I pasted in. They're listed as attachments.


----------



## sashbar

I do not know what it is, but on a big screen if you keep clicking on the down arrow in the bottom right corner ( or the up button in the upper corner), this thing is spinning. Just do not press, click fast.


----------



## CameraClicker

If you drag and drop, then click Thumbnail, you get this, which is the same functionality the Upload File button gave.  Last time, I clicked Post Reply without selecting the Thumbnail button first.

Anyway, next guess:  Is it the top of a plastic storage bin?


----------



## sm4him

Not a plastic storage bin.

Here's a slightly wider view of this part of it:



 

Next picture will probably make it easy.


----------



## dannylightning

looks like part of a copy machine.


----------



## Borad

Not sure what it does but is it called a PlastiSlide?


----------



## sm4him

dannylightning said:


> looks like part of a copy machine.



Now see, that wasn't so hard, was it?

The full picture I had doesn't actually show the paper output area, which is what this is, but then most of you know what a copy machine looks like anyway.


----------



## dannylightning

Alright, I got one.    I darkened this up a bit or I think it would have been very easy..     seems like it is still pretty easy but I could be wrong.


----------



## Borad

Steering wheel cover, still in packaging?


----------



## dannylightning

Nope,     this is something that could be be used in a car or your house, but this one is made to be used in your house


----------



## CameraClicker

coaster?


----------



## dannylightning

nope,  the actual part if this thing shown in the photo,  you would never want to set anything on top of it or it.   you could set a cup on the top of this item but not the part shown in the photo.   the cup would probably end up vibrating off and smashing to the ground.


----------



## CameraClicker

Ah!  part of a speaker cone.


----------



## dannylightning

I guess I gave away to much info on that one.
.


----------



## CameraClicker

Yep!  Vibration was a major clue!


----------



## CameraClicker

hummm....?


----------



## dannylightning

A snake...


----------



## Ron Evers

Plastic elements made to side to open or close something.

Edit:  I go to last post & respond & find I am responding to history.


----------



## snowbear

A fish


----------



## CameraClicker

Well, that was fast!


----------



## snowbear

Now I've got to find one.  Back in a bit.


----------



## snowbear

I guess this will do:


----------



## CameraClicker

Grid on a desk lamp?


----------



## dannylightning

looks like it might be a drainage plate for your coffee pot or purified water dispenser.


----------



## snowbear

No, and no.


----------



## CameraClicker

Round Plastic Gully Grid & Drain Cover?


----------



## snowbear

Nope.


----------



## Borad

Space heater?


----------



## CameraClicker

Speaker grill?


----------



## Ron Evers

A vent.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, peeps.

No, not a space heater, nor a grill, nor a vent.

This is not a big object -- it's only about 3-1/2" (about 90mm) in diameter.


----------



## Borad

Electronics cooling fan?


----------



## CameraClicker

soap dish?


----------



## snowbear

Not a fan, not a soap dish.


----------



## CameraClicker

Running out of thoughts!  How about a coaster?


----------



## snowbear

Not a Coaster (nor a Drifter, nor a Marcel, nor any other Bee-Bop Rock & Roll group.)


----------



## sm4him

I KNOW WHAT IT IS!!!

It's…too small a picture. 

Give us MORE! Or start dropping some colossal hints...


----------



## snowbear

But if I post more, it will make it too easy!


----------



## snowbear

I bet some of the more experienced users might figure it out.


----------



## Borad

OK, I may be getting somewhere. You say it's not a fan but I enlarged it and it looks like the grill looking thing isn't a grill. It seems to be shaped to pull something through. If not air then I'm guessing liquid, so I'll guess that it's part of a pump.


----------



## snowbear

Nice and logical, good guess.


----------



## snowbear

But it's not a pump.  Sorry.


----------



## Borad

So I win, right?


----------



## Borad

Oh.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  Here's a slightly wider view.

Well, maybe not wider, but shifted.


----------



## waday

That looks SO FAMILIAR. But I can't place it.


----------



## snowbear

I know what you mean.  I've had trouble placing it a few times, myself.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, all I've got so far is:
1. It's white plastic
2. It's smallish and round
3. Old people have a better chance of knowing what is.

Well, I'm old, but I got nothing.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> I know what you mean.  I've had trouble placing it a few times, myself.



(there's a vague hint in there, somewhere)

Man, I'm evil.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Okay, all I've got so far is:
> 1. It's white plastic
> 2. It's smallish and round
> 3. Old people have a better chance of knowing what is.
> 
> Well, I'm old, but I got nothing.



It has holes.  You forgot the holes.
But that's really not a big clue to what it is.


----------



## Borad

Old people? Maybe "more experienced users" means experienced in photography.


----------



## sm4him

Borad said:


> Old people? Maybe "more experienced users" means experienced in photography.



I considered that. But I think it means old people.


----------



## snowbear

Another good question.
My youngest son would know what it is.  He is a relatively new photographer AND he is young.


----------



## waday

Is it a film developing reel?


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> Is it a film developing reel?



Why, yes it is!


----------



## waday

Huzzah! Ok, let me find something...


----------



## sm4him

Well done, waday. I'll be honest; you could have posted that picture, and I'd have had to think about it a while. Been a LONG time since I used anything like that!


----------



## waday

Not sure if anyone will get this right away or if it'll take a hint or two...


----------



## waday

Let me get a hint out there right now... it's not related to photography. But this guy could probably have used one: I Kid You Not | Photography Forum


----------



## ronlane

It's a hardhat.


----------



## waday

That wasn't hard at all. haha


----------



## waday




----------



## ronlane

waday said:


> That wasn't hard at all. haha



In the past, I had to wear a few of them.


----------



## waday

ronlane said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't hard at all. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past, I had to wear a few of them.
Click to expand...

Gotcha! 

What for? I'm in the engineering field myself.


----------



## ronlane

Working as a roustabout in the oilfield as a kid. (Incentive to get a desk job, lol)


----------



## sm4him

Wow. That was faster than…

…I don't know.

But it was fast.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Wow. That was faster than…
> 
> …I don't know.
> 
> But it was fast.


I'll pick something harder next time... if I guess correctly again! haha


----------



## Ron Evers

A colander.


----------



## ronlane

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That was faster than…
> 
> …I don't know.
> 
> But it was fast.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pick something harder next time... if I guess correctly again! haha
Click to expand...


As I now supposed to put something up? If so, Waday, go ahead and pick something. I'm not at a place to add anything.


----------



## sm4him

ronlane said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That was faster than…
> 
> …I don't know.
> 
> But it was fast.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pick something harder next time... if I guess correctly again! haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I now supposed to put something up? If so, Waday, go ahead and pick something. I'm not at a place to add anything.
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'd say (although it's not MY thread to make the rules) that if you think you can get something up sometime today, maybe later this evening, that's fine.
Or even early in the morning. It's NICE to have the new ones quickly, but not always possible.


----------



## ronlane

Sharon, I don't have anything and the possibly of shooting something tonight is next to not going to happen... And tomorrow morning and evening, I have the World Wide Photo Walks going on, so a full day too.

I'll relinquish my turn to WADAY or you if you have something. I just popped in and guessed without realizing the rules.


----------



## dannylightning

Ron or Wady post something up today if you can,  If neither one of them have posted a photo by 7pm eastern US time than the first person to post a photo after that time is up.    

If you post a photo after 7pm eastern time and than you find someone else posted one right before you did and beat you to it.   please delete your photo and save it for when you guess correctly. the first photo posted after that time tonight will be the one.

This seems like the fair way to do it.


----------



## Ron Evers

Ok, here is one for you.


----------



## snowbear

Large fungus or lichen?


----------



## Ron Evers

snowbear said:


> Large fungus or lichen?



Well, aren't you clever first thing in the morning.  Tis a stump covered in fungus.


----------



## sm4him

^That's a gorgeous fungus formation!


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Sharon.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good morning, Sharon.


Mornin', Charlie...headed over to the Leaderboard thread...


----------



## dannylightning

I was referring to Ronlane to post he new photo but hey Ron Evers is close enough lol.   it got the game going again and its just for fun so all is well.

that is a mighty nice photo of fungus.


----------



## snowbear

Ron Lane can take my turn on this one -- I'm going to have to look hard or make something new to post.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Ron Lane can take my turn on this one -- I'm going to have to look hard or make something new to post.



I think Ron L. didn't plan to be around much this weekend to find something.


----------



## snowbear

Sharon, would you like to post one?  Otherwise I'll get something together in the next couple of hours.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sharon, would you like to post one?  Otherwise I'll get something together in the next couple of hours.



I don't have anything ready yet either. How about it whichever of us gets something first, just go ahead and post it?

Or if someone else new comes along and wants to play, that would be okay too!


----------



## dannylightning

I am sure that we all understand that some people will need to wait till they get home before they are able to post a new photo. please make sure that you can get a photo up within the next 8-12 hours if you guess correctly. If you can get your photo posted sooner, great. If you cant post one right away I doubt anyone is going to get upset over it. This all about having fun and nothing more, just try not to leave us hanging for too terribly long if at all possible.

If something gets in the way that you were not expecting, those kind of things happen, just try to get your photo up as soon as you can or notify us that you are running behind on your photo if possible.

If you are sure you wont be able to post your photo any time soon because something came up. please just try to notify us and at that point I guess the first person to post the next photo is up. to keep the game running smoothly it would be best if the person who guesses correctly post the next photo.

I am also going to edit this into the first post for anyone new who comes along to read.

I guess ill post the next photo..


----------



## snowbear

Scissors - no -- can opener (maybe the "church key" type?


----------



## dannylightning

Scissors would be correct.. I guess that one was easier than I thought.


----------



## sm4him

Dang, Charlie!!

Now you have NO excuse. Go find something to take a whatsit photo of!!
(Because that will also allow me to increase my post count ratio over yours a little..)


----------



## snowbear

I'll see what I can find -- maybe my keyboard.


----------



## snowbear

Alright.  This is probably an easy one, compared to my earlier ones:


----------



## Borad

Paper towel


----------



## sm4him

Aww, man, Borad beat me to it!!

And now he'll probaly post one I don't know!

Which is okay, since I still haven't decided on my next "subject."


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> Paper towel


----------



## Borad

I'm tempted to post my bump cap so I can explain that they're not the same as hard hats and don't meet safety standards but here's something people may actually have in their home.


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> I'm tempted to post my bump cap so I can explain that they're not the same as hard hats and don't meet safety standards]



Technicality, like the key difference between a headlight and a fog light n(other than the bam pattern)

This looks like a fabric seam in a piece of clothing.


----------



## Borad

Nope. No stitching, no clothing, though I think it's a woven fabric on top.


----------



## sm4him

looks like something metal to me, but I have no more idea than that.


----------



## Borad

No major metal parts.


----------



## Borad

Note that I edited my above post to say "No stitching, no clothing, though I think it's a woven fabric on top."


----------



## snowbear

I'm going to pass on this one sh Sharon can get it.


----------



## snowbear

Then I can increase my lead on the Leaderboard posts.


----------



## sm4him

If we're waiting for ME to get it, we could be waiting for a very long time...


----------



## Borad

I can configure it into its not-in-use configuration as a hint but I'll wait a while.


----------



## Borad

Despite the floral pattern on this particular piece, you'll often find these covered.


----------



## Borad




----------



## snowbear

A dining room table pad?


----------



## Borad

Mine is just a dinette because it's joined with the living room but I'm in a good mood so I'll give you this one. Correct.


----------



## snowbear

Dinette / dining room - it's a technicality.

I'll have to think about what to use.


----------



## Ron Evers

The seam is what is confusing me.


----------



## snowbear

That's what got me at first. To me it looked like the seam down the leg on a pair of jeans.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe another easy one.  I apologize for the noise - the lighting in here is bad.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I know this much: I'm really bad at this.


----------



## snowbear

No takers?


----------



## sm4him

More, please.  I gots NO idea.


----------



## Borad

Nothing looks like that, but the background is burnt orange.


----------



## Ron Evers

A big stretch - a wrist watch.


----------



## snowbear

Ah, no.  It's bigger than that (but not a LOT bigger) and it is metal (on the outside)


----------



## Borad

Faucet handle?


----------



## snowbear

No, not a faucet handle.


----------



## Borad

Remote control?


----------



## snowbear

Well, I guess it MIGHT work like that in a very limited capacity.  You could certainly throw it at someone to make them move but no, it isn't a remote control.


----------



## Borad

Pocket knife?


----------



## snowbear

Nope.


----------



## sm4him

I'm guessing...a flashlight. Lol.


----------



## snowbear

Going once, going twice, SOLD to the redheaded lady from Tennessee!

I'll have to find the full shot.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, how did I get that? Just a stab in the dark.

"In the dark," get it? Because it's a light, and I said...ah, never mind.

We'll have to wait til morning but I'll get something posted up.


----------



## snowbear

Here 'tis


----------



## snowbear

Good night, Gracey


----------



## Borad

Shoot, I Googled for photos of those flashlights with the breaker tool at the end but the breaker seemed to protrude differently in yours.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, a morning Whatsit.  This one might be too easy. But it kinda depends on who we have guessing, perhaps.


----------



## Borad

Oven shelf?


----------



## CameraClicker

Macro of stained glass leading?

I'm probably gone for the next 4 hours, so, if I'm right, please be patient.


----------



## snowbear

It might be a while before she answers.  She has quite a bit planned.


----------



## dannylightning

I was about the guess a table pad.    

but ill guess some type of cushion for a chair or couch type of thing,  probably for outdoor furniture.


----------



## sm4him

Sorry, as Charlie says, I won't be on much today.  But it's not an oven shelf, nor anything to do with stained glass. Not a table pad; not a cushion for anything whatsoever.

It's not metal.
It's not fabric.


----------



## CameraClicker

Ice cube tray?


----------



## dannylightning

i guess I saw a older picture on my last guess lol.  that does look like a ice cube tray.


----------



## sm4him

Ice cube tray. Wow, that's a great guess.
Wrong, but a great guess.

It would be pretty odd to find this in the kitchen. 
So that's one room of the house eliminated.


----------



## Vince.1551

Wiper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vince.1551

Or that water spray in front of a car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers

A grate.


----------



## sm4him

Alright, ya'll are gonna need some help.

Let's end this and let someone else get their chance.

Start thinking like a girl.


----------



## JustJazzie

Eye shadow palate?


----------



## sm4him

JustJazzie said:


> Eye shadow palate?



Bingo!
I admit it, I desaturated the colors a little bit just to throw people off. But it turned out not to be necessary, because mostly guys were trying to guess.


----------



## sm4him

Your turn, Jazzie!


----------



## JustJazzie

Here it goes! I haven't watched this thread the whole way through, so hopefully this isn't a repeat.


----------



## CameraClicker

Looks like the bottom of a lawn mower.  Is it a spice/coffee grinder?


----------



## JustJazzie

CameraClicker said:


> Looks like the bottom of a lawn mower.  Is it a spice/coffee grinder?


Darn it! I guess I'm not very clever. It's a coffee grinder. Most important part of my day!


----------



## CameraClicker

LOL!  Way easier than the last one.  I don't use make-up and neither does my wife, so it was harder.  Show a guy something mechanical, and well, ...

I have to find something to shoot.  Back soon.


----------



## Ron Evers

Blender/ food processor.


----------



## CameraClicker

This will be very easy, or very hard.  I think it's easier than my first choice.


----------



## Borad

Cam shaft?


----------



## CameraClicker

Not a cam shaft.


----------



## snowbear

It looks like a belt and pulley on a motor


----------



## CameraClicker

Not a belt and/or pulley on a motor


----------



## Borad

Stove burner?


----------



## CameraClicker

Not a stove burner.

Two hints, it is a car part & Tesla cars do not have them.


----------



## Ron Evers

Borad said:


> Stove burner?



It does.


----------



## snowbear

Water pump?


----------



## snowbear

Turbo?


----------



## runnah

Piston.


----------



## snowbear

runnah said:


> Piston.


It looks like there is a wide belt on it, though.


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piston.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there is a wide belt on it, though.
Click to expand...


Those grooves are where the rings go.


----------



## Borad

Feul injector? (don't know much about cars)


----------



## runnah

Looks like it cam from a diesel engine.


----------



## snowbear

He said it wasn't a cam shaft, nor a pulley.


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> He said it wasn't a cam shaft, nor a pulley.



Its a diesel piston, that hole is there for pulling it out of the block. the rings on the crown are throwing me off. It's either from a very old vehicle or some sort of agricultural equipment.


----------



## snowbear

Makes sense.  I agree that the grooves look like where the rings go.  I guess, what looks like a belt, is an optical illusion.


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> Makes sense.  I agree that the grooves look like where the rings go.  I guess, what looks like a belt, is an optical illusion.



Grooves on the crown are the ones face camera. The grooves on the side are where the rings go. You can tell it's a diesel because its a cupped crown. gas engines aren't like that/


----------



## CameraClicker

Piston from a 1974 Honda Civic 1200 cc gasoline engine.  This is an oversized piston because the engine was bored, among other things.  It had Nissan valves and the ends were not properly hardened, so one was pushed through the retainer and fell into the cylinder at around 7,000 rpm.  I kept the piston and connecting rod as a memento.  The valve cover and oil pan went onto the new block and head.  Everything between was new.


----------



## runnah

Weird. I could've sworn it was diesel.


----------



## snowbear

Oh well.  You win.  Post something.


----------



## sm4him

Nothing new yet?

<tapping fingers on desk>


----------



## Ron Evers

Looks like Runnah run out.   

I have one waiting if only I could win one but that is looking unlikely.


----------



## snowbear

I think we need a rule about no shows - maybe reverts back to the previous or the first one to post a guess or something like that.

I got one a while ago, too.


----------



## sm4him

I don't think Ron's done one yet. I vote we let him post his.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I don't think Ron's done one yet. I vote we let him post his.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Ron Evers

I did but being the wrong Ron & too easy of one.  
SO, this one may be a bit more difficult.


----------



## sm4him

Eggplant?


----------



## snowbear

Eggplant?


----------



## snowbear

Damn, Sharon - beat me by a split second!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Damn, Sharon - beat me by a split second!


Ha, I kinda wish you'd beat me, because I'm not sure if I have anything in the queue, and I don't have the energy to go hunt for something.
IF we're even right, I may hand it off to you.


----------



## snowbear

I could give you the one I did, but that wouldn't be right, either.


----------



## sm4him

I might have something, one I decided against posting previously. But maybe I''ll give it a go.

But that's all putting the cart before the horse. We might not even be in the ballpark...or the veggie garden.


----------



## Ron Evers

And here I thought it may be a tough one.


----------



## sm4him

Sweet! Okay, let me see if I've got one. Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## snowbear

There aren't too many vegetables that color.
Sharon's turn.  

Don't post a pick of your thermometer - it would be too obvious right now.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, this should be easy enough for someone to get before I go traipsing off to bed soon...


----------



## CameraClicker

Clip on the back of a clip-on 4 leaf clover?


----------



## sm4him

The fact that I have no idea what a "clip-on 4 leaf clover" even IS probably indicates that this is not that.


----------



## snowbear

It does look like a jewelry clip, but I'm not sure.  Going to have to think this one out.


----------



## Ron Evers

The DOF is so tight.  It looks like a natural skin or plant surface but the probe like thing is obscure except for a very little area.  ?????


----------



## snowbear

Is it a metal thermos - maybe where the handle attaches to the bottle?


----------



## sm4him

Wow, I guess this is tougher than I thought. I made the DOF extremely narrow on purpose, because I suspect that a wider DOF would just give this dead away. I really expected this to be a gimme, actually, even with the narrow DOF!

If no one gets it in a few minutes, I'll post a photo of a different part of it.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Is it a metal thermos - maybe where the handle attaches to the bottle?



DING, DING, DING, you're the weiner!! Winner, I mean winner!!

I thought that mottled green of the old trusty Stanley metal thermos was a dead giveaway.

 
Sorry about the truly cr*ppy reveal picture, I forgot to take one earlier, and just don't have the energy to do a decent one just now.


----------



## snowbear

I have one EXACTLY like that.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I have one EXACTLY like that.



I thought EVERYbody did. 
There has been a Stanley thermos in my home, or my parent's home, my entire life.


----------



## snowbear

Here ya go:


----------



## Ron Evers

I will only be able to post a guessit by default.


----------



## sm4him

That's a dirty block of cheese.


----------



## snowbear

No, it's not cheese, though there is some stuff on it.  I can see I'm going to have to post a slightly further view.  I'll take one and put it up after a couple of swags.


----------



## Borad

Butter dish?


----------



## snowbear

No, not a butter dish.  I'm quite sure I would not use butter that was on this.


----------



## sm4him

For the record, I didn't actually think it was cheese.

It looks like a plastic something...and that's as far as I'm going with that, because I really don't WANT to guess right just now. The NyQuil is already wending its way through my system.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, it is plastic.  In all fairness to my medicated LEADERBOARD buddy, I won't post either of the two images I just took until tomorrow.


----------



## Borad

Denture holder?


----------



## CameraClicker

Plastic tool box?


----------



## snowbear

No, not a denture holder.


----------



## snowbear

Not a toolbox.


----------



## Borad

Pet carrier?


----------



## snowbear

Pet carrier -- mmm no, sorry.  The image as shown is bigger that the real thing.


----------



## Borad

Ear plug holder? I have a yellow plastic one.


----------



## snowbear

Nope, not an ear plug holder.  I just toss mine in the laptop case.


----------



## Borad

I didn't realize that was a reflection on the bottom until now. Pet food dish?


----------



## Ron Evers

Toilet.


----------



## snowbear

No, not a pet food dish.
There is no reflection in the photo.
Not a toilet.


----------



## snowbear

Here's a shot form a little further out.


----------



## sm4him

Maybe it's just my NyQuilled brain, but that looks like the same picture.

So it's small, it's yellow and it's plastic.
It kinda looks like it has a top and a bottom that separate from each other.
But things like ear plug holders have already been guessed.

Gotta think some more.


----------



## CameraClicker

New photo looks just like the old one.  Being on the same page is handy though.

Gun case?


----------



## snowbear

Oh crap - you are right.  That's what I get for trying to post something serious without coffee.  Give me a minute and I'll get the other one ready.


----------



## CameraClicker

Plastic nut and bolt?


----------



## snowbear

Sorry about that, folks.  Try this one.  it's a little blurry since it's hand held but it might provide a clue.


----------



## snowbear

Not a plastic nut and bolt, but since you posted before the updated photo, you get another guess for free.


----------



## CameraClicker

Ah, it was a bottle cap


----------



## Ron Evers

Dental floss


----------



## snowbear

No, and no.  The thumbnail is, surprisingly, pretty close to the actual size of the object; at least on my screen.  It's a bit shorter than my 105mm macro lens - maybe about the size of an 85mm.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, it's not a bottle cap? Looks exactly like one of those flip-top caps!

I'm completely stumped.


----------



## snowbear

I need to go back to bed.  Yes, a cap (though technically a jar). To clicker.
 

I'm going to go back to bed now.  I think I need it.


----------



## CameraClicker

Back soon with something...


----------



## CameraClicker

Should be easy, ...


----------



## sm4him

Looks like the bottom drain thing on my coffee maker.


----------



## CameraClicker

Not part of a coffee maker.  Not part of a drain.
It's been a while since I played hockey, I think it is about the size of a hockey puck, but it is plastic and not normally associated with hockey.


----------



## Borad

Meat grinder "plate" (as they're called on a website I just found)?


----------



## CameraClicker

Not a meat grinder part.


----------



## CameraClicker

Wow!  I left for a while and just got back now, thinking I was awfully late.  But no new guesses?


----------



## sm4him

Yeah, I've been surprised there've been no more new guesses.  I got nothing, really.


----------



## Borad

A die for the TCJ650 4-Shaft honeycomb vacuum extruder?


----------



## sm4him

Borad said:


> A die for the TCJ650 4-Shaft honeycomb vacuum extruder?



Wow. Well, that is nothing if not specific! If that's it, I quit.


----------



## sm4him

Maybe some kind of speaker cover?


----------



## snowbear

It reminds me (slightly) of the hose mount on my shop-vac, but that would be attached to the drum.

If it's not a filter, then it may be some king of air diffuser, but to what?


----------



## CameraClicker

Not a die.  Nothing to do with extruders. Nothing to do with a vacuum.  Nothing to do with air handling.

Since I'm thoroughly evil, I will mention if you have followed my other posts, they could take you to one of the web pages where I put a photo of the whole thing.


----------



## sm4him

CameraClicker said:


> Not a die.  Nothing to do with extruders. Nothing to do with a vacuum.  Nothing to do with air handling.
> 
> Since I'm thoroughly evil, I will mention if you have followed my other posts, they could take you to one of the web pages where I put a photo of the whole thing.



Luckily for you (or unluckily, if you're hoping someone will guess this and be done with it), my normal OCD tendencies, which would assure that I would track this down, have already been beaten into submission for the night with wine.


----------



## dannylightning

lid to a cup ??


----------



## CameraClicker

sm4him said:


> Maybe some kind of speaker cover?


Not a speaker cover.  Nothing to do with sound.


----------



## CameraClicker

dannylightning said:


> lid to a cup ??


Not a lid.  It does not seal anything.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Some sort of light modifier?


----------



## CameraClicker

Stradawhovious said:


> Some sort of light modifier?


A little more specific?  As a hint, I would show the face it is laying on, but it says what it is, on that surface...


----------



## Stradawhovious

CameraClicker said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some sort of light modifier?
> 
> 
> 
> A little more specific?  As a hint, I would show the face it is laying on, but it says what it is, on that surface...
Click to expand...

 

Wouldn't know.  Just looks like some sort of grid modifier for a strobe.


----------



## CameraClicker

Now, was that so hard?  It is a grid!

  

See.  It says Rogue Grid on the face it was laying on.


----------



## sm4him

Ah. Well, I've never used one, never even searched for one, so I had no idea what they looked like!  So now I know. Speaking of which, I really need to learn more about light modifiers for my speedlight.


----------



## snowbear

I've seen one made out of soda straws, but not a "real" one.

OK Strawdawho, bring it on.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> OK Strawdawho, bring it on.


 
Alright... you asked for it...


----------



## snowbear

First impression is a doormat, but I'm thinking it _might_ be the sole of a show or slipper.


----------



## Borad

Door mat?


----------



## Borad

A man can't take the time to stare these days...


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> First impression is a doormat, but I'm thinking it _might_ be the sole of a show or slipper.


 
No door mat, not a shoe or other piece of clothing.

Size hint, this item could likely fit into your front jeans pocket.


----------



## Borad

Kitchen towel?


----------



## snowbear

Microfiber cloth?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Kitchen towel?


 


snowbear said:


> Microfiber cloth?


 
Nope.  This item is very rigid and not at all absorbant.


----------



## sm4him

It looks like something plastic just made to have that "woven fabric" appearance. But it could fit in your pocket? Huh.

Maybe a keychain of some sort?
Or…a…wallet? Phone case?


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> It looks like something plastic just made to have that "woven fabric" appearance. But it could fit in your pocket? Huh.
> 
> Maybe a keychain of some sort?
> Or…a…wallet? Phone case?


 
No to all of the above, but much closer than before!


----------



## snowbear

TPF secret decoder ring?


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> TPF secret decoder ring?


 
Ooooooo.... so close.... but not really.

This ought to help..  maybe...


----------



## Borad

change purse?


----------



## snowbear

Its a piece of woven fabric and a very small Torx bolt, that can fit in your pocket.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> change purse?


 
Nope.

I would be willing to bet that a large chunk of the the folks on this forum, at one point in their life, use/used something similar to this on a daily basis, and every one of them would recognize it instantly when seen in its entirety.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> Its a piece of woven fabric and a very small Torx bolt, that can fit in your pocket.


 
Fabric?  in a manner of speaking yes, but not in the traditional sense.  The part of this item in the picture hass all the charateristics of hard plastic.  Torx bolt, well... yes.


----------



## Borad

Eyeglass case?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Eyeglass case?


 
Nope.  You don't need eyewear to reap the benefits of this item, although some folks argue that it would be wise to be wearing glasses when you use it.


----------



## Borad

Knife sheath?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Knife sheath?


 
In a manner of speaking...  Kind of... keep it going...


----------



## Borad

Knife grip? Or maybe a knife cosy that some survivalist's grandmother thought was an appropriate gift.


----------



## Borad

Gotta be a pouch. Probably a belt pouch.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Knife grip? Or maybe a knife cosy that some survivalist's grandmother thought was an appropriate gift.


 
I'm going to give it to you on the knife grip.  What I was looking for was Pocket knife!  I've had this guy in my pocket for many years now.  Boy, if I had a dollar for every box this has opened...


----------



## Borad

I put a black plastic bag in this to help hide the evidence.


----------



## Ron Evers

Key fob.

Edit:  I always seem to be answering to the wrong subject because there are hidden messages between what looks like the last post when I post.  Then they appear after I post between what was the last post before mine & my post.  ?????


----------



## sm4him

Looks like maybe an older type of CD storage case?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Looks like maybe an older type of CD storage case?



or a Floppy Disk case.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like maybe an older type of CD storage case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a Floppy Disk case.
Click to expand...

Well, that's what I really WANTED to guess, but I was afraid to, for fear it might be true.


----------



## snowbear

Only be scared it you remember the 8" diskettes

and 300 baud modems


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Only be scared it you remember the 8" diskettes
> 
> and 300 baud modems


I'm scared.


----------



## snowbear

Punch cards?  Punch TAPE?


----------



## Ron Evers

Or punch cards
Do not fold, staple - - -


----------



## snowbear

Ron, have you used a keypunch machine?


----------



## Ron Evers

snowbear said:


> Ron, have you used a keypunch machine?



No, but a friends wife spent a lifetime @ one.


----------



## snowbear

I used one in school but by the time I was in the field they were pretty much conversation pieces.


----------



## Borad

Due to sm4him's fear of floppies, the winner is snowbear.






Well, I guess that doesn't prove it's for floppies, so:





Yes, 5-1/4" ones...


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Punch cards?  Punch TAPE?


Yep. Used 'em.  Well, no. Just punch cards. Not the tape. So I'm still cool and hip, right?


----------



## snowbear

Retro will never go out of fashion.


----------



## snowbear

Now let me go find something inside to shoot since it's raining.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  Try to be as specific as possible.


----------



## sm4him

I have NO specific idea. 

Nor a general one either.  Gonna have to think on this a bit.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Bodhrán


----------



## snowbear

THAT was fast.  Paint job is mine.


----------



## CameraClicker

Stradawhovious said:


> Bodhrán


That's a really good guess!  For those wondering what it is:  The bodhran - Brendan white bodhrans


----------



## Stradawhovious

I have to run to the doc for a bit.  If someone has one ready, post it up!  If not I will get one up this afternoon.


----------



## snowbear

Yaa - mine is a very inexpensive model I picked up at the Williamsburg Scottish Games a few years ago; I think I paid $25.  My intention was for it to be a wall ornament, however, I have taken it down and beat on it a few times.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> THAT was fast.  Paint job is mine.



If you had posted this picture to start with….I still would not have gotten it.


----------



## snowbear

It's an Irish drum.


----------



## sm4him

I know what a bodhran is; I just don't have enough experience with one to actually identify it as such, I guess. But I wouldn't have even guessed a musical instrument--it just wasn't clicking for me!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Awfully nice of you to wait!  I hit that nail on the head due to years of playing semi-professionally in folk bands and working in music stores.

Here's the next one.


----------



## CameraClicker

Awesome!  A brass screw in a piece of wood, with a varnish coating and some direct flash.  My first thought is a boat, or a canoe, but since you worked in a music store, it may be a guitar or similar instrument.


----------



## Stradawhovious

CameraClicker said:


> Awesome!  A brass screw in a piece of wood, with a varnish coating and some direct flash.  My first thought is a boat, or a canoe, but since you worked in a music store, it may be a guitar or similar instrument.



Yeah, sorry about the direct flash... kind of a grab-n-go on the photo.

Not a boat, Not a musical instrument.


----------



## Borad

I've been checking out that angle, but I believe that screw adjusts something and has to be turned occasionally and I can't find anything like that for a guitar.

By the way, whatever it's for, try using the next larger screwdriver.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> By the way, whatever it's for, try using the next larger screwdriver.



I appreciate the advice.  The screwdriver rash was there when I purchased this item.  You will want to smack the person who had this before me when you learn what it is.

Or maybe you won't.  Who knows.

The only reason that screw would need to be adjusted is if it came loose on it's own, not as part of any kind of calibration.  That said, there are other screws on this item that ARE used for calibration.


----------



## Borad

Violin


----------



## Borad

Nevermind...not an instrument


----------



## CameraClicker

Is a metronome a musical instrument, or just a time keeper?


----------



## Stradawhovious

CameraClicker said:


> Is a metronome a musical instrument, or just a time keeper?



I suppose anything could TECHNICALLY be a musical instrument if you recorded it in a musical fashion or hit it hard enough.

This, however, is not a metronome.


----------



## CameraClicker

View camera?


----------



## Stradawhovious

CameraClicker said:


> View camera?



Not a camera.


----------



## CameraClicker

I'm running out of varnished wooden stuff that's adjustable and has brass screws.  The last items that come to mind are clocks, barometers and animation tables.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Here is a pan out...







Size reference... this is part of a larger whole, but the knob is about the size of an old school US silver dollar.


----------



## Stradawhovious

CameraClicker said:


> I'm running out of varnished wooden stuff that's adjustable and has brass screws.  The last items that come to mind are clocks, barometers and animation tables.



No, no and no.


----------



## CameraClicker

A plane?  The kind you take wood off a door with?

I don't think I have ever seen an old school US silver dollar.


----------



## snowbear

Wooden view camera?


----------



## snowbear

A brace (as in hand drill)?


----------



## dannylightning

why do you guys have to post all this hard stuff,   I don't know what they are  aaahhhhhhhhhh   lol...

part of a jewelry box ??


----------



## Borad

Walking stick


----------



## Borad

I swear, I hate my answers...must learn to wait


----------



## Stradawhovious

CameraClicker said:


> A plane?  The kind you take wood off a door with?
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen an old school US silver dollar.



NICE!

It is a Lie Nielsen #7 Jointer plane.  Ironically, it is used in the production of almost every other item guessed in this round.  The guy I bought it from beat the hell out of it so it needs a bunch of cleanup.


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> CameraClicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> A plane?  The kind you take wood off a door with?
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen an old school US silver dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> 
> It is a Lie Nielsen #7 Jointer plane.  Ironically, it is used in the production of almost every other item guessed in this round.  The guy I bought it from beat the hell out of it so it needs a bunch of cleanup.
Click to expand...


Lie Nielsen is fancy stuff! I visited their factory a couple years ago, they put some serious care into what they make!


----------



## CameraClicker

OK!  What's this?


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> Lie Nielsen is fancy stuff! I visited their factory a couple years ago, they put some serious care into what they make!



I dabble in Lutherie.  I have made a few acoustic guitars and mandolins... this item is instrumental in their production.  (see that I did there?)


----------



## snowbear

A Mason's Emblem


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie Nielsen is fancy stuff! I visited their factory a couple years ago, they put some serious care into what they make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dabble in Lutherie.  I have made a few acoustic guitars and mandolins... this item is instrumental in their production.  (see that I did there?)
Click to expand...


I love your PLAY on words... It's been NOTEd...


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> I love your PLAY on words... It's been NOTEd...



HEYOOOH!


----------



## dannylightning

hat is a compass


----------



## snowbear

Puns are music to my ears.


----------



## CameraClicker

snowbear said:


> A Mason's Emblem


LOL!  Not really what I was looking for, but I'll give it to you.  I was looking for book end.


----------



## snowbear

dannylightning said:


> hat is a compass



Actually, I believe it's a set of dividers, used to measure and mark, combined with a framing square.


----------



## snowbear

Somebody else want to go?  I don't have anything available ATM.


----------



## CameraClicker

OK, something harder ...


----------



## D-B-J

snowbear said:


> Puns are music to my ears.



I guess we should give it a rest.... but all this humor is making me treble with laughter!


----------



## snowbear

That looks like some type of a jar lid


----------



## dannylightning

snowbear said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> hat is a compass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe it's a set of dividers, used to measure and mark, combined with a framing square.
Click to expand...



One of the masons main symbol is the compass, the kind you use to draw a perfect circle on paper.


----------



## CameraClicker

Not a jar lid.


----------



## Ron Evers

Stradawhovious said:


> CameraClicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> A plane?  The kind you take wood off a door with?
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen an old school US silver dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> 
> It is a Lie Nielsen #7 Jointer plane.  Ironically, it is used in the production of almost every other item guessed in this round.  The guy I bought it from beat the hell out of it so it needs a bunch of cleanup.
Click to expand...


You may be interested in a box of antique wooden planes in my shop.  

I used a jointer to transform this cupped & bowed V match pine floor to a smooth surface with Walnut insets.  



 




 




 

Sorry about the old 2mp images.


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> I guess we should give it a rest.... but all this humor is making me treble with laughter!



Well, puns certainly seem to be your _forte_!  You are extremely _clef-er_ and your wit is _sharp_. we should _scale Bach_ the _off-key_ music humor for a _minuet_ and give it a _rest_ before our humor falls _flat_ and people take a _shrill tone_ with us.  After a while we will begin to _repeat_ ourselves anyways.  If we take take the _time_ to _conduct_ this thread appropriately and try to guess what each picture _cymalizes, Embouchure_ folks will _refrain_ form _harping_ on us.


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we should give it a rest.... but all this humor is making me treble with laughter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, puns certainly seem to be your forte!  You are extremely clef-er and your wit is sharp. we should scale Bach the off-key music humor for a minuet and give it a rest before our humor falls flat and people take a shrill tone with us.  After a while we will begin to repeat ourselves anyways.  If we take take the time to conduct this thread appropriately and try to guess what each picture cymalizes, Embouchure folks will refrain form harping on us.
Click to expand...

I'm all strung out. Do I detect a note of excellence? Or is that simply bassic humor?


----------



## CameraClicker

dannylightning said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> hat is a compass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe it's a set of dividers, used to measure and mark, combined with a framing square.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One of the masons main symbol is the compass, the kind you use to draw a perfect circle on paper.
Click to expand...


Dictionary says:  dividers, a pair of compasses, as used for dividing lines, measuring, etc. 

Anyway, I was really looking for "bookend", but since it was a Mason's symbol, I took that.


----------



## Borad

Mason jar band?


----------



## snowbear

In drafting, dividers have points on each arm and are used for measuring.  They are also used in navigation for the same purpose.  A compass has a point on one arm and either graphite or an ink nib on the other arm and is used to draw circles and arcs, though it can be used to mark a drawing (such as constructing a hexagon without a protractor.)

I guess I differentiate between the two because of the drafting classes I had to take.  Not a thing.


----------



## CameraClicker

Not a Mason jar band, nor a Band on the Run.

Looking for a two word answer.


----------



## snowbear

Rock Tumbler


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> hat is a compass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe it's a set of dividers, used to measure and mark, combined with a* framing square*.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry Alex, that is incorrect.  That is in fact, a mason's square (two equal sides).


----------



## snowbear

I misidentified the square.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> I misidentified the square.  Thanks for pointing that out.


I only do that because a friend of mine who is in fact a Mason (Lodge, NOT brick-layer) gave me a rather lengthy lecture on the topic when I referred to it as a 'framing square' some years back!


----------



## snowbear

Same here - I know framing, combination, tri- and t-squares.


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> Same here - I know framing, combination, tri- and t-squares.


And everyone's favorite, the speed square!


----------



## CameraClicker

snowbear said:


> Rock Tumbler


Not a Rock Tumbler


----------



## CameraClicker

tirediron said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> hat is a compass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe it's a set of dividers, used to measure and mark, combined with a* framing square*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Alex, that is incorrect.  That is in fact, a mason's square (two equal sides).
Click to expand...

That's interesting!  We have had the bookends "forever", I think they were my grandfather's.  They are heavy, so they work well.  I have examined them closely and don't know anything about the Masons, beyond their being a fraternal organization.


----------



## Ron Evers

tirediron said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here - I know framing, combination, tri- and t-squares.
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone's favorite, the speed square!
Click to expand...


Got one of those, made it true using an engineers square.  

Engineer's Squares - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Stradawhovious

Specimen Jar?


----------



## CameraClicker

You were just at the doctor's, weren't you!  My doctor always provides a clear plastic container with an orange lid that seals.  

The scale is about the same.  This is not a specimen jar/container.

Hope all went well at the doctor's.


----------



## Stradawhovious

CameraClicker said:


> You were just at the doctor's, weren't you!  My doctor always provides a clear plastic container with an orange lid that seals.
> 
> The scale is about the same.  This is not a specimen jar/container.
> 
> Hope all went well at the doctor's.


 

Nah.  I have a friend who has containers with lids like that.  He puts his weed in them.  He calls them specimen jars.  I figured I'd fathom a guess based on that.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Based on the scale you provided...  Pipe tobacco tin?


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> CameraClicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were just at the doctor's, weren't you!  My doctor always provides a clear plastic container with an orange lid that seals.
> 
> The scale is about the same.  This is not a specimen jar/container.
> 
> Hope all went well at the doctor's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.  I have a friend who has containers with lids like that.  He puts his weed in them.  He calls them specimen jars.  I figured I'd fathom a guess based on that.
Click to expand...


A "friend," eh. Suuuuurrrrre.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> A "friend," eh. Suuuuurrrrre.


 
Yep, I'm too old for that crap. I just stick with brown liquor.

(ironically my "friend" is almost twice my age.   )


----------



## CameraClicker

When I was in grade 7 or 8, a paper route customer smoked pipe tobacco.  Their porch always smelled really good.  I don't know what the tobacco came in.  When I worked for CNCP, one o the techs in our office had a pipe.  His tobacco was always in a pouch.  I imagine a tin of tobacco would be larger and flatter, but that's just a guess.
Walking along the boardwalk at the beach, through clouds of smoke, is the closest I have been to your friend's specimens.  On TV the "product" is usually in a clear plastic bag?


----------



## sm4him

CameraClicker said:


> When I was in grade 7 or 8, a paper route customer smoked pipe tobacco.  Their porch always smelled really good.  I don't know what the tobacco came in.  When I worked for CNCP, one o the techs in our office had a pipe.  His tobacco was always in a pouch.  I imagine a tin of tobacco would be larger and flatter, but that's just a guess.
> *Walking along the boardwalk at the beach, through clouds of smoke, is the closest I have been to your friend's specimens*.  On TV the "product" is usually in a clear plastic bag?



I have been a bit closer than that. 

EDIT: But not in a very, very long time.


----------



## Borad

Look at the horizontal (slightly diagonal) gouges. I don't think they're angled correctly to have been made by screwing a lid, and I think a wrench's teeth would make vertical marks. Also, the metal looks cast, but the threads look pressed rather than cut which is throwing me. I think this gets heavier use than we've been guessing.


----------



## CameraClicker

Borad said:


> Look at the horizontal (slightly diagonal) gouges. I don't think they're angled correctly to have been made by screwing a lid, and I think a wrench's teeth would make vertical marks. Also, the metal looks cast, but the threads look pressed rather than cut which is throwing me. I think this gets heavier use than we've been guessing.
> 
> View attachment 86963


Excellent analysis!  Wrong!  But, excellent analysis.  Some of these are metal, others are plastic, this one is metal.


----------



## Ron Evers

Looks like a tobacco tin lid to me.


----------



## CameraClicker

See #574.


----------



## CameraClicker

Does this help?


----------



## snowbear

35mm film canister - single roll.


----------



## sm4him

Film canister?

Or some type of canister anyway.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> 35mm film canister - single roll.


DAGNABIT, Charlie!! Ninja'd.


----------



## CameraClicker

LOL!  SnowBear got there first!

Agfa 35 mm came in it.


----------



## snowbear

Snooze, ya lose, hon!


----------



## snowbear

Actually, I really don't have anything readily available and I believe Sharon has a couple.  I'll let her go in my place it it's OK.  Otherwise, I'll be back later today.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Actually, I really don't have anything readily available and I believe Sharon has a couple.  I'll let her go in my place it it's OK.  Otherwise, I'll be back later today.


I do have a couple of things, but I can be quite patient, and you DID guess it first. So it's entirely up to you--if you want, we'll just wait on you.


----------



## snowbear

Please, by all means.  Maybe it will make up for me smokin' ya.


----------



## sm4him

Alright, well let's try this one and see how fast it goes. I think this may be a "quickie."


----------



## CameraClicker

Speaker in a car door?


----------



## sm4him

Close.

Well, close in the sense that it is something that exists in the same universe as car door speakers. 

But no.


----------



## CameraClicker

Cup holder?


----------



## sm4him

Nope. Not a cup holder.


----------



## Ron Evers

CameraClicker said:


> See #574.



I had read that but I have a tin here that could have been what you shot.


----------



## CameraClicker

speaker in a boat?


----------



## sm4him

Not a speaker of any sort.


----------



## snowbear

Looks a little like some drawer pulls.


----------



## sm4him

Oooh, okay. This one is better than I thought.
Isn't it funny how, when you already know what it is, your brain can't figure out how to NOT see that object immediately?

Not drawer pulls.


----------



## Ron Evers

Car ash tray.


----------



## snowbear

Adult sippy cup (aka spill proof mug)?


----------



## sm4him

Not an ash tray.

Not a mug of any sort. Or a cup.

But I do NEED an adult sippy cup. I tend to wear my drinks too often. 

I'm trying to think of a clue that will help without just about handing someone the answer.  Give me a few minutes to think about it.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Scotch Tape dispenser?


----------



## sm4him

Well, okay, this is the best I've got.

This item usually plays a fairly big, yet unappreciated role in many different celebrations.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Designer Scotch Tape dispenser?



And in before I even gave the hint!!


----------



## CameraClicker

Bagpipes!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Well, okay, this is the best I've got.
> 
> This item usually plays a fairly big, yet unappreciated role in many different celebrations.




AED . . . oh wait, you said unappreciated.  Never mind.


----------



## CameraClicker

Oh.  OK.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> And in before I even gave the hint!!
> View attachment 86971


 
WOOT! 

If anyone has one ready to go, I will hand my turn over to them.  If not, I should have one up by 4:30 Central.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Here it is!


----------



## sm4him

Dryboard eraser?


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Dryboard eraser?



Nope.


----------



## Borad

Sanding sponge?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Sanding sponge?



Nope


----------



## Stradawhovious

I may or may not have shot this item at a deceiving angle...


----------



## Borad

Sponge sitting on a rigid thing that's not a part of it?


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> I may or may not have shot this item at a deceiving angle...



Well, yeah...I thought that was kinda the point of these things.


----------



## snowbear

Picture frame?


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> Picture frame?





Borad said:


> Sponge sitting on a rigid thing that's not a part of it?



Nope.  Not a sponge, not a picture frame.  This item would likely fit inside of a 35mm film canister... but it would be a tight fit.


----------



## Stradawhovious

No more guesses??

I hope this one doesn't give it away to quick!


----------



## CameraClicker

You have a strange collection of stuff.  It looks like fibreglass or metal on closed cell foam.  No idea what the round thing on top is.  Small enough to fit in a film can?

Shoe shine applicator?


----------



## Borad

Lamp base?

...nevermind...that's too big for a 35mm film canister, I assume


----------



## Stradawhovious

CameraClicker said:


> You have a strange collection of stuff.  It looks like fibreglass or metal on closed cell foam.  No idea what the round thing on top is.  Small enough to fit in a film can?
> 
> Shoe shine applicator?



Nope.  Not a strange item at all!  You paobably have a few.


----------



## CameraClicker

Floating key chain?


----------



## Stradawhovious

CameraClicker said:


> Floating key chain?



Not a keychain.  If you dropped this in the lake it would sink like a stone.


----------



## CameraClicker

sharpening stone for knives, scissors, etc?


----------



## Borad

Pencil sharpener?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Pencil sharpener?





CameraClicker said:


> sharpening stone for knives, scissors, etc?



Nope...  they key to this item is what's not pictured...


----------



## Borad

A lock?


----------



## CameraClicker

USB thumb drive?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> A lock?



Its a little master lock.(padlock)  I will post the entire image later.

EDITED to add...


----------



## Borad




----------



## Borad

The shadow:


----------



## snowbear

Yes, it is a shadow.


----------



## sm4him

Cowbell?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Cowbell?


Because you all know we need more cowbell.


----------



## Ron Evers

The thing jugglers use - cannot remember the name of them.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Skate key?


----------



## Borad

Not cow related, not juggling or bowling related, not skate related.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Bottle stopper?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Hood ornament?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Bowling ball?  It's got to be a bowling ball.


----------



## Borad

Not a bottle stopper, hood ornament, can or bottle opener, bird caller, top, game piece, or stamp.


----------



## Borad

Not a bowling ball, cannon ball, cue ball, policeman's ball, ball and chain, spaldeen, Spalding, or bald man's head.


----------



## Borad

It's smaller than a skate key.


----------



## Ron Evers

Cork Screw.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Board game piece?


----------



## Borad

Smaller than a cork screw.



Borad said:


> Not a bottle stopper, hood ornament, can or bottle opener, bird caller, top, *game piece*, or stamp.


----------



## snowbear

corkscrew?


----------



## snowbear

Chisel?


----------



## snowbear

Turnip masher?


----------



## snowbear

Skyhook?


----------



## Borad

Not a corkscrew or chisel. Though I have used it as a turnip masher, it's a good idea to keep it clean because of its intended use.


----------



## Borad

Not made to hook anything in sky, sea, or on land, but you could hook it on something.


----------



## Borad

One of the answers was in the ballpark but too specific.


----------



## sm4him

Some sort of masher thing.


----------



## waday

Pestle?


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> Not a corkscrew or chisel. Though I have used it as a turnip masher, it's a good idea to keep it clean because of its intended use.


Proctoscope probe?


----------



## Borad

Not a morter, pestle, masher, crusher, or pulverizer, and my using it for mashing turnips was highly unusual. I've also used it for tickling wombats and to repel zombies but it doesn't work well for those things.



snowbear said:


> Proctoscope probe?



Only a bear dragging his front legs would think of that.


----------



## sm4him

A bell. But not necessarily for a cow.


----------



## sm4him

Or a key. But not necessarily for a skate.


----------



## Borad

sm4him said:


> A bell. But not necessarily for a cow.





sm4him said:


> Or a key. But not necessarily for a skate.



Which answer would you like to choose?


----------



## Stradawhovious

I've got it!

It's a bowling ball.




or maybe a clock key.  Or a door key... or a mon-key.


----------



## waday

Stradawhovious said:


> I've got it!
> 
> It's a bowling ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe a clock key.  Or a door key... or a mon-key.


What if it's a key to a bowling alley?


----------



## sm4him

Why do I have to choose? I guessed them both!

But okay…a key.


----------



## tirediron

Borad said:


> Not a morter, pestle, masher, crusher, or pulverizer, and my using it for mashing turnips was highly unusual. I've also used it for tickling wombats and to repel zombies but it doesn't work well for those things.


D'uhh.. of course not, everyone who's anyone knows that wombats aren't tickleish!!!


----------



## Borad

sm4him said:


> Why do I have to choose? I guessed them both!
> 
> But okay…a key.



Correct! A key to a cheap briefcase. I only keep it with me because sometimes the lock engages by itself and a paper clip may not be available.


----------



## sm4him

Wow. That's an oldie.

Okay, let's see how this one goes:

 

NOTE: This has been converted to B&W.


----------



## snowbear

Bullet hole.


----------



## sm4him

This object has only been shot at by a camera.


----------



## snowbear

Hmm . . . I wonder if this taken at home or at work . . . I'll guess a bus seat back (with a missing screw).

So, what color was it before you degraded it to monochrome?


----------



## sm4him

Photo was taken at home, so not a bus seat. Not that I would be completely averse to having a bus seat in my home. 

There is a reason this was converted to B&W. That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Bowling Ball.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  Now I have to determine if is is plastic or perhaps, the peel of a citrus fruit.  The latter could be an explanation of the color removal, but it doesn't really look like orange peel at that scale.

Cutting board <grasping at straws>?


----------



## Borad

Hole in a button. Assuming someone here knows what color buttons you wear.


----------



## Borad

No...I want to say lace hole. The outside of the leather would be a different color from the inside and help give it away. And I see the lining inside the shoe.


----------



## sm4him

Not a cutting board. Not a hole in a button. Not a lace hole.

Bonus hints: It's also not citrus peel, and not made of leather.


----------



## snowbear

I wonder which room.

Refrigerator door?  (since the handles can be mounted on either side, there might be a couple of holes where the handle is not)


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I wonder which room.
> 
> Refrigerator door?  (since the handles can be mounted on either side, there might be a couple of holes where the handle is not)



FREEZING COLD; not even close.

This item might be in any room of the house, including the kitchen, just depending on where you choose to use it.
In a few minutes, I'll post a different shot of it. That might make it more obvious, but someone has to guess this before I leave work today anyhow, because I won't be on much after that.


----------



## waday

Looks like plastic with a hole punched in it.


----------



## snowbear

It's probably another makeup thingie.


----------



## sm4him

Completely different view of the same item. I'm guessing this will make it too easy, but we'll see:

 

And no, definitely nothing related to makeup.  I'd guess you've all actually used this item at some point.


----------



## Borad

Phone


----------



## Stradawhovious

Ceiling fan.


----------



## snowbear

Chicken.


----------



## sm4him

Not a phone or a ceiling fan. 

And I think I don't really want to know what the chicken Charlie eats must look like.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Oh geez.  Why didn't I see that.  Int he first photo that's an outie, not an innie.

Smoke Detector.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Oh geez.  Why didn't I see that.  Int he first photo that's an outie, not an innie.
> 
> Smoke Detector.



Bloody brilliant!  Wrong, but brilliant.  And that hole goes ALL the way through that particular part of the item. And serves, to the best I can figure, no actual purpose whatsoever. I've always kinda wondered why it's there. Maybe so you can hang it from something, I don't know.

This thing is plastic. Relatively soft plastic. Not super soft, but it definitely has some "give" to it.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Bloody brilliant!  Wrong, but brilliant.


 

You're lying.  I won.


----------



## sm4him

Alright, it's about time for me to get outta here, because my boss just came in and told me she is leaving (an hour+ early), and that the general manager has already left for the day and I should "do with that information what you will." So woot!! It's time for the weekend! 
Traveling tonight, Thunderbird air show tomorrow, so I may not be on too much, unless it's on my phone.

Therefore, I present:
A wider view, and in color.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, yes, the red bloody well gives it away.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Oh, yes, the red bloody well gives it away.


You gonna guess?


----------



## sm4him

I didn't take a reveal picture, so I just went online to get a link to one, and discovered:

OOPS! They are not always red. In fact, most of the ones I'm seeing are mostly black with red just on the top part.

Don't know if that helps.


----------



## snowbear

A belt?


----------



## sm4him

Nope. Not a belt. Huh. Let's see. 
With its name, you might think you'd be getting a trip to space, but its real purpose is something much more mundane, albeit very important to most of us on this forum.


----------



## snowbear

Ahhhh -- Rocket blower.  Mine is black with a red tip.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Ahhhh -- Rocket blower.  Mine is black with a red tip.



That was definitely my mistake; not intended to throw anyone off, it's just every one I've ever had was red.

But yes, Rocket Blower it is! And now, I'm off to the weekend!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh -- Rocket blower.  Mine is black with a red tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was definitely my mistake; not intended to throw anyone off, it's just every one I've ever had was red.
Click to expand...

 You are evil.  

I'll have one posted in a few minute.


----------



## snowbear

Here you go.


----------



## Ron Evers

Tea cup


----------



## snowbear

Correct, my (near) Toronto friend.


----------



## Ron Evers

OMG!

Ron looking for a pic.

Here we go:


----------



## snowbear

It looks a bit like a scoop with flour, baking soda, or such.


----------



## Ron Evers

snowbear said:


> It looks a bit like a scoop with flour, baking soda, or such.


  Not close!


----------



## snowbear

Frosted up refrigerator or freezer?


----------



## bogeyguy

Fluted column.


----------



## Ron Evers

snowbear said:


> Frosted up refrigerator or freezer?



Not a cold item.


----------



## Ron Evers

bogeyguy said:


> Fluted column.



Not!


----------



## bogeyguy

Salt block.


----------



## snowbear

Broken drywall?


----------



## CameraClicker

Stradawhovious said:


> Borad said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a little master lock.(padlock)  I will post the entire image later.
> 
> EDITED to add...
Click to expand...

I wondered what that was!  Then I got a call from the dealer to say my car was dead, so I have been preoccupied with working on a replacement.  I'm still very time limited.  But took a few minutes to pop in and look around.


----------



## Heather Koch

Yeah my guess was salt as well


----------



## Ron Evers

bogeyguy said:


> Salt block.



No but you could put salt on it.  




snowbear said:


> Broken drywall?



No.


----------



## Borad

Some kind of weird Canadian snow-looking cheese. Probably one of these:

Bleu Bénédictin
Bouq Émissaire
Cheese curd
Chèvre noir
Dragon's Breath Blue
Ermite
Friulano
Le Douanier
Le Gré des Champs
Oka cheese
Pied-De-Vent
Le Riopelle de l'Isle
Sir Laurier d'Arthabaska


----------



## snowbear

I'll go along with this.  ^
I like the new Avatar, Ron.


----------



## Ron Evers

Not cheese but edible.  

I just had a grilled year old cheddar sandwich.


----------



## bogeyguy

A clump of snow.


----------



## Ron Evers

bogeyguy said:


> A clump of snow.



Not snow, not cold.


----------



## Heather Koch

MUSHROOM.


----------



## snowbear

Ron Evers said:


> Not cheese but edible.
> 
> I just had a grilled year old cheddar sandwich.


I hope the cheddar was the only part that was a year old


----------



## snowbear

Heather Koch said:


> MUSHROOM.


Oooo - good (but you don't need to scream).


----------



## Borad

[edit] Drink mix?


----------



## Heather Koch

snowbear said:


> Heather Koch said:
> 
> 
> 
> MUSHROOM.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo - good (but you don't need to scream).
Click to expand...


Sorry my keyboard got out of control...


----------



## Ron Evers

Heather Koch said:


> MUSHROOM.



Yes, a Puffball that has split open.


----------



## Heather Koch

Very good.  I guessed mushroom at first but second guessed myself... Always go with your gut right?

Here is the next image... In black&white...


----------



## Borad

Nevermind.


----------



## Ron Evers

Air conditioner.


----------



## CameraClicker

Electrostatic air cleaner


----------



## snowbear

Humidifier or dehumidifier.  That gamut of appliances is covered.


----------



## Heather Koch

No, no, and no.  Sorry. 


It is in fact outdoors.


----------



## Borad

Vent?


----------



## Heather Koch

Nope, bigger than that.


----------



## snowbear

Is it part of an outdoor grill?


----------



## Borad

Drain?


----------



## Heather Koch

Nope and nope.  Its in Chicago, i'll tell you that.  Hope that doesn't give it away.


----------



## snowbear

Something to do with the El (CTA)?


----------



## Borad

Air filter?


----------



## Ron Evers

I looked up Chicago landmarks but that was no help.


----------



## Heather Koch

Nope, heres a less "zoomed" image...


----------



## Heather Koch

Heres it in color too


----------



## Borad

Doorway?


----------



## Heather Koch

Close, but I won't accept that as the answer lol...


----------



## snowbear

Heather Koch said:


> Close, but I won't accept that as the answer lol...



I'm not sure whom you are saying was close.
Is it some kind of a skylight on the roof of a building?


----------



## Heather Koch

To the doorway post.

Nope... Lol heres another image.  This should make it easy...


----------



## snowbear

The "cover" (walls & roof) for a stairwell to/from the building roof?  If there's another name, I don't know it.


----------



## Heather Koch

Thats it! I don't know the official name either, but that works!


----------



## snowbear

Yay .  I'll post something in a little while.


----------



## Borad

I think it's called a hatch. I couldn't tell whether there was a vertical door or the diagonal hatch so I went with door.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  I am looking for the name of the whole object, not just the part shown.  Good luck.


----------



## snowbear

Nobody?  I'll wait a few more hours then post a wider shot.


----------



## Borad

Nut driver?


----------



## snowbear

No.  It's not a nut driver.  In fact, it's a bit bigger than one.


----------



## Heather Koch

Thats a toughie


----------



## Borad

Spray can?


----------



## snowbear

No, not a spray can.  Here is a shot that is a little bit wider.


----------



## Borad

Oil can?


----------



## snowbear

No, not an oil can.


----------



## Borad

I want to guess clothes washer or drier but can't make up my mind so I'll say laundry machine?


----------



## Ron Evers

Hub of a pulley.


----------



## snowbear

Not a pulley, not a device for laundry.

The white background is part of the object.
The object is much smaller than a washer or dryer.
A cover was removed from the shown piece.  The cover has the object's name.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Propane burner.


----------



## snowbear

Not a propane (or butane) burner.  What is pictured, is fundamentally a PTO.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> What is pictured, is fundamentally a PTO.


 

Parent-Teacher Organization?Paid Time Off?Patent & Trademark Office?Power Take-Off?Personal Time Off?Phantom of the Opera?Pacific Theater of Operations?Permit to Operate?Police Training Officer?Public Telecommunications Operator?Please Turn Over?Pre-Trial Order?Person Trade-Off?Permeability Tuned Oscillator?Public Telephone Operator?Pick to Order?Powertrain Operations?Professional Try-Out ?Paltamo ?Public Tender Offer?Prison Talk Online?Push to Operate?Programming and Training Officer?Part-Time Officer?Presentation Text Object?Pure Trust Organization?Preliminary Technical Order?Participating Test Organization?Power Transmission Overdrive?Professional and Technology Officer?Poetry Today Online?Privilege Ticket Order?Ping Time Out?Payment, Treatment or Operations ?Percent Time Operable?Peacetime Training Objective? Pakistan Trade Office?Page Turn Over ?Primary Test Organization?Post-Transient Operation?Planting Thought Organics ?Process Time Observation?Pallet Truck Operator?Property Tax Oversight?Polish Tourist Organisation?Personal Trainer One?Public Trust Office ?Prisoner Transfer Order ?
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## sm4him

Oh wow, I was sure Straw had it right!

Uh…I'm feeling a bit slow this morning…what's a PTO? Parent Teacher Organization is all that comes to mind, lol.


----------



## sm4him

^Okay, well, NOW at least a lot MORE than Parent Teacher Organization comes to mind…


----------



## snowbear

Sorry - Power Take Off


----------



## Stradawhovious

Fishing reel.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Tripod head.


----------



## snowbear

No, and negative.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Exercize Bike.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Bowling. Ball.  It just HAS to be a bowling ball.


----------



## Stradawhovious

So it's a bowling ball then?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sorry - Power Take Off



Speaking of Power Take Off, I saw the Thunderbirds this weekend. 
But I'm pretty sure this isn't one of the Thunderbird planes.  So I don't know.


----------



## sm4him

I suspect that this item is, to me, what my makeup macro was to Charlie. Completely foreign.


----------



## snowbear

Negative on all of the above.

Time for a BIG hint - probably the give-away.
Slightly different angle and wider view.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Kitchenaid!


----------



## snowbear

We have a winner, folks!


----------



## snowbear

Maybe I need to rummage through my lovely wife's things and find something for Sharon to get.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Here you go.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Negative on all of the above.
> 
> Time for a BIG hint - probably the give-away.
> Slightly different angle and wider view.
> 
> View attachment 87307


Straw obviously knows his way around a kitchen better than I do, because I still wouldn't have known what this was!
Or maybe he just has better appliances. Since the only mixer I ever had was an old Kenmore from about 1972, it looked nothing like this nice fancy machine! And now I just use a small handheld mixer.


----------



## sm4him

So, on to the new challenge:

A bowling ball.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> So, on to the new challenge:
> 
> A bowling ball.


 

How did you get that so quickly!  It IS a bowling ball!

Um... wait...

No it isn't


Also, I only know what a kitchenaid is because I use one pretty frequently.

So what.  I know my way around a kitchen.  Wanna fight about it?


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, on to the new challenge:
> 
> A bowling ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get that so quickly!  It IS a bowling ball!
> 
> Um... wait...
> 
> No it isn't
> 
> 
> Also, I only know what a kitchenaid is because I use one pretty frequently.
> 
> So what.  I know my way around a kitchen.  Wanna fight about it?
Click to expand...

No. I want you to fix dinner for me.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> No. I want you to fix dinner for me.


 
Stop on by!  Our family is eating at around 6:30 tonight.  Smoked, Bacon wrapped Venison Backstrap.


----------



## Ron Evers

Tile.


----------



## snowbear

robo-fish


----------



## Stradawhovious

No tile, no robot... although it does utilize a battery.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Second clue... I even stuck a dog hair on it as a size reference.


----------



## Ron Evers

Tire on a RC car.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Ron Evers said:


> Tire on a RC car.


 Good guess!

Nope.  Not an RC vehicle, or related to RC.


----------



## Borad

Briefcase?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Briefcase?


 
Nope MUCH smaller than a briefcase.


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm . . . textured and uses batteries


----------



## snowbear

clock radio?


----------



## dannylightning

case for sunglasses ?


----------



## sm4him

Computer mouse?


----------



## Borad

Cigarette case?


----------



## Stradawhovious

No mouse, no clock, no sunglasses case, no hitachi magic wand.

Im willing to bet that almost everyone reading this thread has or had one of these things.  Maybe even two or three of them.


----------



## sm4him

A light meter?

<goes to find another straw at which to grasp>


----------



## dannylightning

cell phone or cell phone case


----------



## Stradawhovious

No light meter, no cellphone.


----------



## snowbear

GPS?
Flash?


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> GPS?
> Flash?



No and no.

Here is another hint!  This one might be too much...


----------



## Borad

Purse?


----------



## snowbear

External drive


----------



## Borad

I keep forgetting the batteries...


----------



## snowbear

Colt Model 1991, nickel w/ black grips -- oh, nevermind - you said it used batteries.


----------



## Borad

Backup battery.


----------



## snowbear

Laptop?


----------



## Stradawhovious

No purse, no external drive, not battery, no laptop, and I'm a Kimber man... (although I wouldn't kick a Colt out of bed...) so no on the 1911.

This item is much smaller than everything mentioned.  It's about the size of a tic tac container.


----------



## Borad

Pill case?


----------



## sm4him

Lighter?

Batteries. Dang it, that whole battery thing.


----------



## Stradawhovious

No pill case, no lighter.


----------



## Borad

Flashlight


----------



## snowbear

Flash drive (or thumb drive, depending on your dialect)?


----------



## dannylightning

car keys


----------



## dannylightning

well I got that one right so here is the new photo


----------



## Stradawhovious

dannylightning said:


> car keys



WINNER!


----------



## Stradawhovious

dannylightning said:


> well I got that one right so here is the new photo
> 
> View attachment 87329



Oooooo... I think I've got it, but I'm going to sit this one out.


----------



## dannylightning

well I am off to work in a few,  if any one guesses during the night Ill check every couple of hours.   I sleep during the day so if you make a guess tomorrow ill let you all know when I wake up.


----------



## snowbear

Is it a maypole for gorillas?


----------



## dannylightning

Nope,  its something outdoors and has a specific use.  

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannylightning

no guesses so here is a clue.   some people claim to have seen UFO like objects flying around in its general area


----------



## snowbear

Chain on a gate


----------



## dannylightning

not a gate,


----------



## Borad

Patience Pole? (it's a horse thing)


----------



## dannylightning

no sorry..

clue 1 -   this item is usually found outdoors and has a specific use.
clue 2  -  ufo like objects are often seen flying around these
clue 3 -   people often throw things when they are around these.


----------



## snowbear

Goalpost or Basketball hoop post (though I don't understand the chains if it is)


----------



## snowbear

Oooooohhhhhh - - FRISBEE GOLF TARGET


----------



## dannylightning

yep you got it snowbear


----------



## Heather Koch

Disk golf, but thats cool... Lol JK


----------



## snowbear

Cool.  I'll have to look for something - probably won't post until morning (on the east coast of US).



Heather Koch said:


> Disk golf, but thats cool... Lol JK


LOL - and I don't normally Xerox or Photoshop.


----------



## Heather Koch

snowbear said:


> Cool.  I'll have to look for something - probably won't post until morning (on the east coast of US).
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Koch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disk golf, but thats cool... Lol JK
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - and I don't normally Xerox or Photoshop.
Click to expand...

 lol


----------



## snowbear

Here you go.  I know the focus is soft so I'll try to get a better one in the morning.  Good luck.


----------



## Borad

It looks like a picture frame except for the part that doesn't, so I'll say it's a book end.


----------



## Ron Evers

Pediment over a doorway.


----------



## snowbear

Not a bookend, not part of a door or frame.  This can be carried in one hand.


----------



## CameraClicker

Suspension Bridge ornament?


----------



## snowbear

CameraClicker said:


> Suspension Bridge ornament?


No.  I don't have any suspension bridges, ornamental or otherwise.

I'm hoping Sharon peeks in and tries.  Not that I think she'll get it, but she's one of my LB & C buddies.


----------



## CameraClicker

"LB & C buddies"   Libation, Beer & Chocolate?

So, this is a candy wrapper?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> CameraClicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suspension Bridge ornament?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I don't have any suspension bridges, ornamental or otherwise.
> 
> I'm hoping Sharon peeks in and tries.  Not that I think she'll get it, but she's one of my LB & C buddies.
Click to expand...

Oh, I've BEEN peeking in….but waiting on that next picture, because photo frame was the only thing that came to my mind.


----------



## CameraClicker

Well, frame seems to have been in reference to a door.  So, let's guess.

Picture Frame?


----------



## snowbear

No, not a frame.
OK.  Since I've stumped y'all, here's a _little_ wider shot.


----------



## snowbear

CameraClicker said:


> "LB & C buddies"   Libation, Beer & Chocolate?
> 
> So, this is a candy wrapper?



LeaderBoard and Coffee.

No, not a candy wrapper.


----------



## sm4him

badge


----------



## Stradawhovious

Fireman's hat.


----------



## sm4him

CameraClicker said:


> "LB & C buddies"   Libation, Beer & Chocolate?
> 
> So, this is a candy wrapper?



No, but I do like the way you think!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> badge



Yes!  It's my badge, or rather the one I had when I was doing that job.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  It's my badge, or rather the one I had when I was doing that job.
> 
> View attachment 87438 View attachment 87439
Click to expand...


That was a good one! Would never have guessed that, until I saw the writing!

But now I have to think of something. Give me a few minutes. Gotta get some work sent off to the printer, then I'll find something.


----------



## snowbear

Bus stuff!


----------



## sm4him

Well, just had to grab something quick, because I've just had more work thrown at me.

Not bus stuff (but one of these days, I *am* going to sneak something in here bus related!), and probably not something most people are even likely to have in their office at work, but I have several.


----------



## waday

Umbrella for your tropical drink.


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm . . . you sucking up Mai Tais at the office?


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> Umbrella for your tropical drink.



I knew that one was way too easy, but it's all I had!


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Hmmm . . . you sucking up Mai Tais at the office?


That's the only way to get work done, right?


----------



## snowbear

Can I come be your intern?  Please, please, oh please?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Hmmm . . . you sucking up Mai Tais at the office?



Sometimes a good, stiff tropical drink is required to deal with you know who. 

Haha! NO, I do NOT consume alcohol at work. I do, however, try to surround myself with things that remind me of the tropics in a feeble attempt to survive winter.


----------



## waday

I'm at the office, too, so here's something that might be pretty easy, as well. You'll probably know this immediately if you've used it before.

I use this way too often.


----------



## waday

No guesses? After today, I'll be MIA until Monday!


----------



## sm4him

Kinda looks familiar, but no, I can't come up with anything plausible.
…

…

Oooooohhhh….WAIT. Got it.

Whiteout.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Kinda looks familiar, but no, I can't come up with anything plausible.
> …
> 
> …
> 
> Oooooohhhh….WAIT. Got it.
> 
> Whiteout.


Close! It's not whiteout, but it can remove unwanted 'item(s)' from certain materials.


----------



## sm4him

Huh.  No idea really, then.

Some kind of adhesive remover, maybe, but that doesn't fit (to me) in the "I use this way too much" statement.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Huh.  No idea really, then.
> 
> Some kind of adhesive remover, maybe, but that doesn't fit (to me) in the "I use this way too much" statement.


It's in my office, but people may use it everywhere. Car, home, work. Possibly in a restaurant.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Huh.  No idea really, then.
> 
> Some kind of adhesive remover, maybe, but that doesn't fit (to me) in the "I use this way too much" statement.



Not an adhesive remover. But, it definitely helps remove things.


----------



## Heather Koch

Its a bottle, but of what... hmmm


----------



## SquarePeg

hand sanitizer?


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> hand sanitizer?


Not hand sanitizer.


----------



## waday

It helps clean things up, you know, after making a mess. Here's a shot from the opposite end. Sorry that it's so blurry!


----------



## sm4him

A Tide pen. Or some sort of quick cleanup pen like that.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> A Tide pen. Or some sort of quick cleanup pen like that.


Yep! Stain remover! I keep one at my desk in case of a mishap with my food.


----------



## sm4him

I'll have something up in just a few minutes.


----------



## sm4him

Well, that took a ridiculously long time, because I couldn't get my computer to recognize the phone was attached so I could transfer the picture, and couldn't get enough WiFi signal on my phone to make the transfer that way.

Anyway, here we go. Should be another quick and easy one.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Anyway, here we go. Should be another quick and easy one.
> 
> View attachment 87471


 

That looks like the caster from your desk chair.


----------



## sm4him

Yeah, I knew that was too easy; just too hard to find much else around here, especially with just my cell phone. I need to just quit guessing until I can get a couple more good ones to use for my turn.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Here's one...


----------



## snowbear

Baskin Robbins Jellyfish


----------



## Borad

Tutti Frutti cellophane noodles.


----------



## Heather Koch

Something you are looking at through a telescope... lol


----------



## Stradawhovious

NO, no and no.  Many of you either have or have had a varying number of these items at one time or another.


----------



## Borad

Throat culture?


----------



## dannylightning

those sticky hands..  these things ??    Amazon.com: Vinyl Glitter Sticky Hands 1 1/4" (6 dz): Toys & Games


----------



## Stradawhovious

No to all above.  Here is your second pic.


----------



## Borad

The result of lab tests to make fruitcake even less appetizing?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> The result of lab tests to make fruitcake even less appetizing?



Not edible.

Hint: my 12 year old kid probably will never bother with this item.


----------



## chimopaul

Looks like the grooves of a record.


----------



## Stradawhovious

chimopaul said:


> Looks like the grooves of a record.


 
Nicely done!

Vogue "Picture Record" from probably the late '40s


----------



## chimopaul

Here's what could be a quick one.


----------



## snowbear

Bead chain


----------



## Ron Evers

Bling.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Bead chain





Ron Evers said:


> Bling.



They could be the same thing in some places.


----------



## chimopaul

I thought it would be an easy one.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  I'll see what I can find.


----------



## snowbear

If someone want's to go in my place, please do.  I'm having a hard time finding anything except dust bunnies (I'm re-arranging some furniture)


----------



## Heather Koch

I've got something...


----------



## Heather Koch

Its in black and white...for now.


----------



## snowbear

A blonde Rastafarian's dreadlocks?


----------



## Heather Koch

Nope, not hair.


----------



## Borad

I think I'll call it a flower.


----------



## snowbear

Part of a scarecrow type garden ornament?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Noisy plant pasta.


----------



## Heather Koch

No, no and no sorry...  Here is a color image


----------



## snowbear

(Oh, here's a straw to grasp)  It's an aquarium and you have a pet jellyfish.


----------



## Borad

Filaments of a flower?


----------



## Borad

I withdraw filaments. I'm guessing anemone.


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> I withdraw filaments. I'm guessing anemone.



I was going to go with that, but couldn't figure out how to spell anemone.


----------



## Borad

Figuring stresses me out. I Googled it.


----------



## Heather Koch

It is in fact a jellyfish, but not mine... lol Shedd's in Chicago's


----------



## snowbear

Heather Koch said:


> It is in fact a jellyfish, but not mine... lol Shedd's in Chicago's



Really?  If it were your's, then somebody remind me not to go to your place to play with your pets! 

I've got one ready, I just need a minute to find it.


----------



## snowbear

OK, peeps.  No clues on scale or materials.  Focus is whacked because it's manual focus and my eyes are not great.


----------



## Borad

That was my final desperate attempt in the 1970s to get Super Elastic Bubble Plastic to work by using a blow torch.


----------



## snowbear

Nope, afraid not.  These, though not this specific item, were around in the 70s.  I saw one, so I know it's true.


----------



## Borad

Pinball machine


----------



## snowbear

No, not a pinball machine.


----------



## Heather Koch

Looks like a handle to a lightsaber handle but the ball at the end isn't...


----------



## snowbear

No, not a light saber.


----------



## snowbear

I guess it's time for another view.  This should give it away, perhaps.


----------



## Heather Koch

Hmm...keychain of some sort?


----------



## snowbear

Keychain - no, but you are a little closer.  Sort of.  Abstractly.
Actually, it might be very loosely associated with the one you posted.  Sort of.  Abstractly.


----------



## snowbear

How about this one?  It might be too "specialized" an object.


----------



## Borad

Spinner bait.

Mepps Black Fury Combo - Sportsman's Warehouse


----------



## Borad

Gotta be right about ^ so:


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> Spinner bait.
> 
> Mepps Black Fury Combo - Sportsman's Warehouse




Correct,  it is a spinner; Mepps Black Fury #00, dressed.


----------



## Borad




----------



## snowbear

Looks a little like pages in a book. or a stack of papers; photographed from the edge.


----------



## Borad

Not pages, not a book, not a stack of paper. Sometimes these are made of paper, sometimes they're not.


----------



## snowbear

Air filter?


----------



## Borad

The judges are in conference.

...

No, not an air filter.


----------



## Borad




----------



## Borad

You know, they make various kinds of coffee filters. Just sayin...


----------



## tirediron

Water filter?


----------



## Borad

Not a water filter.


----------



## Heather Koch

Filter was my guess...


----------



## Borad

Heather is correct. It's a wet/dry vacuum filter. This is actually a snapshot from a Youtube video made by the manufacturer. I'll be buying it though.


----------



## Heather Koch

Alright heres the next "what is it?"


----------



## Borad

Chair gas cylinder button?


----------



## Heather Koch

Nope, but it is similar in size.  It will fit in your palm.


----------



## chimopaul

Looks like a car cigarette lighter power adapter end.


----------



## Ron Evers

oil filter


----------



## Heather Koch

chimopaul said:


> Looks like a car cigarette lighter power adapter end.



Yes, correct!  I wasn't going to accept that, but go for it!


----------



## Heather Koch

Heres the image, I didn't have time before church to upload it.




DET_0009 by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## chimopaul

I'm currently on the road.  Someone else can feel free to post the next pic to continue the thread flow.


----------



## Borad




----------



## Borad




----------



## chimopaul

A type of hinge or door latch?


----------



## Stradawhovious

One of those knick-knacky self opening digital travel alarm clocks?


----------



## Borad

Not a clock, not a door latch. The item may have a hinge but I need the name of the full item. There are two answers that I'll accept but "hinge" is too small a part.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Not a clock, not a door latch. The item may have a hinge but I need the name of the full item. There are two answers that I'll accept but "hinge" is too small a part.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87889


 
Seatbelt latch?


----------



## Borad

Not a seatbelt latch.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Not a seatbelt latch.


 
Are you sure?


----------



## Borad

Hold on, I'll check.


----------



## Borad

Thank you for waiting. I will be with you in a moment.


----------



## Borad

Nope, not a seatbelt latch.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Nope, not a seatbelt latch.


 

I appreciate you checking.


Bowling ball?


----------



## Borad

Correct! It's a bowling ball, but I wear it as a belt.


----------



## Stradawhovious

So... Not a bowling ball.  

Hockey puck?


----------



## Borad

I have to wait until the lake freezes over to test it. I'll let you know this winter.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> I have to wait until the lake freezes over to test it. I'll let you know this winter.


 
That's a long time to wait.

Suspenders.


----------



## snowbear

Coin toss . . . call it.


----------



## Borad

I know, the suspenders are killing me too.


----------



## Borad

Tails


----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradawhovious said:


> Borad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait until the lake freezes over to test it. I'll let you know this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a long time to wait.
> Suspenders.
Click to expand...

 


snowbear said:


> Coin toss . . . call it.


 


Borad said:


> I know, the suspenders are killing me too.


 

I have the sneaking suspicion I missed something...


----------



## snowbear

10-22. (disregard)


----------



## Heather Koch

Me too... hmm... Lol Back to the image...

Its a construction belt that holds hammers, tools, etc?


----------



## Borad

Have to disconnect internet cable. If my project works out well I'll be back tonight.


----------



## Stradawhovious

So, not a belt (assuming you wouldn't name the object in a hint) Not suspenders...


Luggage strap?


----------



## snowbear

Camera strap.


----------



## chimopaul

Well, it's a strap adjustment buckle for something... Sling bag, rifle, purse....


----------



## Borad

Strad wins. It's a regular pants belt. Webbed belts with with weird buckles are normal to me.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Strad wins. It's a regular pants belt. Webbed belts with with weird buckles are normal to me.


 
Uh,.. sorry I didn';t see this until now.  I will try and throw something together here at work.

Back in a jiffy!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Here you go.


----------



## chimopaul

Hole punch?


----------



## Stradawhovious

chimopaul said:


> Hole punch?


 
Not a hole punch... Ironically this item is invaluable while punching holes though...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Nothing?

How about this...


----------



## Nevermore1

Stapler, staple remover


----------



## Stradawhovious

Nevermore1 said:


> Stapler, staple remover


 
 Nope not an office tool.


----------



## Heather Koch

This may be waaaay out there... But kind of looks like an older cameras strap connector thingy..?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Heather Koch said:


> This may be waaaay out there... But kind of looks like an older cameras strap connector thingy..?


 
GREAT GUESS!!!

But no.  Not photography related.  Not a strap, not a connector, and not old.


----------



## Heather Koch

hmm... Is it tool related?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Heather Koch said:


> hmm... Is it tool related?



Not this one specifically, but you would find a very similar item in most workshops.


----------



## Ron Evers

I have a pretty comprehensive work-shop but I cannot figure this out.


----------



## snowbear

Some kind of a latch, I suppose.


----------



## Heather Koch

Yeah not a clue...


----------



## Stradawhovious

How about now?


----------



## snowbear

Bellows?


----------



## Heather Koch

Some very heavy duty headphones??


----------



## Ron Evers

Some clamping device?


----------



## snowbear

Heather Koch said:


> Some very heavy duty headphones??



Ahhhh - this.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Heather Koch said:


> Some very heavy duty headphones??



I think that's close enough.  They are my shooting muffs.  The difference between theses and the muffs you would find in a shop is that mine have microphones that amplify outside noise, then cut off if there is a loud noise.


----------



## Heather Koch

Ahh, that makes sense! I just saw the cushion and guess... Okay let me see what I can find.


----------



## Heather Koch

Took this with my phone, camera is sleeping downstairs


----------



## Stradawhovious

Heather Koch said:


> Took this with my phone, camera is sleeping downstairs


 
Someone has to get this moving!


Phone case?


----------



## waday

Drinking straw?


----------



## Heather Koch

Not a phone case, but yes a drinking straw!


----------



## waday

Ah! Yay!

About to drive home... Probably post something tonight or tomorrow. If someone wants to post in my absence, please feel free!


----------



## waday




----------



## waday

Guess.. SOMEBODY GUESS.

Or I'll turn this car right around.


----------



## sm4him

A car.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> A car.


No, but you get a star for trying.


----------



## Borad

Oil port, or whatever you call the opening under the oil cap?


----------



## waday

Not a car.

But, smaller pieces of metal do move inside this.


----------



## waday

They move in succession, each one getting ejected at a time.


----------



## sm4him

That's starting to sound like a mechanical kind of thingy. I don't think my mechanical kind of thingy ID skills are that good.

But just to keep from guessing bowling ball--

Hydraulic jack.


----------



## Borad

Gun?


----------



## chimopaul

A stapler.

If correct, someone else can feel free to post the next picture.


----------



## waday

Commonly found in an office, so... no jack and no gun.


----------



## waday

chimopaul said:


> A stapler.
> 
> If correct, someone else can feel free to post the next picture.


Correct!


----------



## waday

chimopaul said:


> A stapler.
> 
> If correct, *someone else can feel free to post the next picture.*


Can't post another picture right now.

Can someone else?


----------



## Ron Evers

OK, here is one.


----------



## chimopaul

Kind of looks like a camera with a flip out screen mounted on a tripod head.


----------



## Ron Evers

chimopaul said:


> Kind of looks like a camera with a flip out screen mounted on a tripod head.



I did not think it would be that easy.


----------



## chimopaul

OK here's a new one:


----------



## Borad

All I can think of is Monopoly and Fred Astaire.


----------



## chimopaul

A bit more:


----------



## dannylightning

a sea mine lol..


----------



## chimopaul

dannylightning said:


> a sea mine lol..


Wrong environment.


----------



## snowbear

looks like the underside of an RC helicopter, but I haven't read all the posts.


----------



## chimopaul

snowbear said:


> looks like the underside of an RC helicopter, but I haven't read all the posts.



I had one more hint picture, but this is close enough.  I hope it's not RC!
I took this a few weeks ago while visiting NYC.


----------



## snowbear

If someone else has one, please go ahead.  I'll catch the next time around.


----------



## Ron Evers

Another easy one to keep the flow going.


----------



## Nevermore1

Luna moth


----------



## Ron Evers

Nevermore1 said:


> Luna moth



A moth yes but way smaller than a Luna.  It is a Pale Beauty.  Moth was as much as I was hoping for.  I said it was another easy one.


----------



## Nevermore1

I'm at work so this is a poor cell phone picture but shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Ron Evers

Paper clip?


----------



## Nevermore1

Ron Evers said:


> Paper clip?



Told you it was an easy one.


----------



## Ron Evers

Maybe not as easy.


----------



## Heather Koch

Mushroom reflection in the water?


----------



## Ron Evers

Heather Koch said:


> Mushroom reflection in the water?



No, but I can see how you could think that.


----------



## Andy80F

Answering for a few pictures back so edited to appear less of a numpty


----------



## Heather Koch

Ahh darn, I thought for sure I had it...

Is what we see clouds or smoke or?


----------



## Ron Evers

Heather Koch said:


> Ahh darn, I thought for sure I had it...
> 
> Is what we see clouds or smoke or?



Yes!


----------



## Heather Koch

So it's clouds or smoke or? Lol ummm yeah idk yet...


----------



## Borad

Hat reflection?


----------



## Ron Evers

Borad said:


> Hat reflection?



No, not a reflection @ all.


----------



## Stormin_

All I can think of are those UFO sculptures that featured in the Men in Black movie


----------



## Ron Evers

I have to give it up, as I will be away all day.


----------



## snowbear

I'll go since I asked to be skipped a little while back.


----------



## Ron Evers

an apple/


----------



## snowbear

No, not an apple.  I would not eat this.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I was gonna say cheese until the comment that you wouldn't eat it.

An eraser?


----------



## snowbear

Heck of a come-back, Sharon!  Just got right in there and nailed it.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Heck of a come-back, Sharon!  Just got right in there and nailed it.
> 
> View attachment 88500



It helps that I've had many an eraser that looked just like that, complete with the missing chunks. 

I've got something already, just need to process it. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## sm4him

Actually, I'll use one I already processed. The shot I planned to use is probably better suited for a second clue.

Here we go:


----------



## snowbear

Hey - I recognize that.  I have no jammin' idea what it is, but I recognize it.

I'm going to guess a wastebasket


----------



## sm4him

Nope, not a wastebasket.


----------



## snowbear

Yeah - I didn't really think so.  That angle and background are killing me - it almost looks like a bunch of the items.


----------



## snowbear

Wait a minute.  You've turned it from your abstract (signature is going a different angle)


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Yeah - I didn't really think so.  That angle and background are killing me - it almost looks like a bunch of the items.







snowbear said:


> Wait a minute.  You've turned it from your abstract (signature is going a different angle)



Both were taken with the camera oriented the same way and neither were rotated in processing.  Sig is rotated, just because I put it wherever it is readable but not too intrusive. But you may still be on to something.


----------



## Ron Evers

A stack of wire racks.


----------



## sm4him

Not wire racks.


----------



## snowbear

They're jammin' bear traps.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> They're jammin' bear traps.



For all those pesky bears that keep sneaking onto our buses... :laughter:

Hate to say it, but that's a swing and a miss...


----------



## Borad

Butterfly clamps


----------



## Heather Koch

Almost looks like an angled birds eye view of a large cookie/bakery sheet racks?  You know those commercial kitchens with racks that hold thousands of cookies?

Yeah that...


----------



## sm4him

Not butterfly clamps, and not racks of any sort--although now I want some cookies. 

If nobody gets it by morning, I'll post a second, probably MUCH easier photo.

You're also welcome to go check out my last started thread, "Heavy Metal Abby;" as Charlie intimated earlier, it's the same object.


----------



## snowbear

The shape is intriguing.  I keep thinking about basket like objects and I draw a blank.  You are 

(but I still  you)


----------



## dannylightning

shopping carts..


----------



## chimopaul

Stacked chairs?


----------



## sm4him

DING! DING! DING!
Excellent job, Chimopaul!!

Charlie, I thought sure you were going to get it when you started down that "stacked" path...

I didn't really take the photos to do a whatsit with, but couldn't resist.

There were all SORTS of yummy lines and angles happening here!


----------



## snowbear

That didn't even cross my mind until Chimopaul said it.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Heather Koch

Wow, nice work! Never would have guessed.


----------



## chimopaul

Can someone post a pic?  I'm getting a presentation ready for a meeting.


----------



## Ron Evers

Ron to the rescue.


----------



## snowbear

Parachute or parasail?


----------



## Heather Koch

I second that parachute, but I'll add more detail...


A U of M fan parachute!


----------



## Ron Evers

I make them too easy it seems.


----------



## snowbear

The cords were the giveaway for me.  Let me see what I have after another cup of coffee.


----------



## snowbear

Lets try this one.


----------



## chimopaul

The colour makes me think of uncooked egg whites and yolks.


----------



## Ron Evers

The "chicken" in your avatar.


----------



## snowbear

No, and no,.  Not egg yolks nor a toy chicken.


----------



## Borad

Lemon Jello


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> Lemon Jello


No, not Jello.


----------



## Borad

Monkey trapped in amber


----------



## waday

Looks like footprints in sand


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> Monkey trapped in amber
> 
> View attachment 88654


Bravo.  That's not the correct answer, but you found a hidden face for Mish!



waday said:


> Looks like footprints in sand


Nope.  It's quite a but smaller than that.


----------



## snowbear

A bit further out.  This might give it to someone.


----------



## sm4him

Looks like a drink with ice in it?
Or in one of those double-walled glasses maybe?


----------



## snowbear

I just _knew_ you'd get it!  

 

Oh, and by the way, it's only apple juice!


----------



## sm4him

Okay, folks, I was gonna try to get something posted during lunch, but the only camera I've got with me is my cell phone and THAT is acting wonky on me.  I can take the picture, I just can't access it after I take it without the phone just freezing up.

That means it will be later tonight, 8:30 or so EST, before I can get anything posted up.

If you can't stand to wait that long, someone else go ahead and take a turn. If nothing is posted by the time I get home tonight, I'll put one up.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> A bit further out.  This might give it to someone.
> 
> View attachment 88667



Now that I've seen it, I don't know how in the world I *didn't* see it on the second photo.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit further out.  This might give it to someone.
> 
> View attachment 88667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've seen it, I don't know how in the world I *didn't* see it on the second photo.
Click to expand...


Next time I'll put a little umbrella in it for ya.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, let's see how this one goes. Might be pretty easy.
I'll give you a hint: It's not a lug nut.


----------



## Ron Evers

A red plastic jar.

BTW, I like your hairdo.


----------



## snowbear

Toaster?

I am actually looking down on the screen from the top, trying my best to see what that is at the bottom.


----------



## sm4him

Thanks, Ron. That's what happens when I watch my favorite football team come from two touchdowns behind in the final two minutes to win the game in OT. 

And nope, not a jar.


----------



## sm4him

Not a toaster. 

Maybe you should look up at the screen from the bottom, to see what it is at the top. 
That made my head hurt.


----------



## snowbear

Well, whatever it is, I like the color.
I'm going to wander around the apartment - back later.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Bowling Ball.

NAILED IT.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Actually it looks like the screw top from a bottle of wine.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Actually it looks like the screw top from a bottle of wine.



I might have to check with Jeopardy judges to see if they can accept that answer…not wine…

The judges say they'll accept it, though. It IS a screw top, but it's from a bottle of Diet Dr. Pepper, not wine.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Wow.. i truly didn't expect to win that one.

Herre you go!


----------



## Borad

Unpealed Faberge egg.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Unpealed Faberge egg.


 
Oooo... close... but I ate my last Faberge egg for breakfast yesterday.


Ok.  I'm kidding.  It wasn't close.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Ok, sorry folks... we have kind of a family emergency, so I'm going to have to bow out of this round.  It was a ball point pen.

Will someone that has one at the ready please take over?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron Evers

Maybe not as easy as my previous ones.


----------



## snowbear

Metal file (double cut?)


----------



## Ron Evers

Maybe if you have scissor hands, it is a nail file. 

The only image I posted that was not been got quickly I had to give up, as I was going to be away.

Too easy Too easy , Ron.


----------



## snowbear

OK.


----------



## Heather Koch

Holy cow poop, that could be ANYTHING...  Um I guess I'll take a stab at it... Ultrasound?


----------



## snowbear

No, not an ultrasound.  Not cow poop, either!

Here's a little not more.  Sorry for the noisiness - it's a crop from an existing image I have, not a new photo.


----------



## Heather Koch

Dang it.. lol 

The only other thing (now) that I can think of is, a lit candle? IDK


----------



## snowbear

Nope, not a candle.  It's a little bigger than a candle.  OK, it's a lot bigger than a candle.

If you use some investigative skills and the very subtle hint I've given, you may be able to figure it out.


----------



## tirediron

Photo of a painting?


----------



## snowbear

tirediron said:


> Photo of a painting?


You're on the right track, but barking up the wrong pole.


----------



## Ron Evers

Cracked architecture.


----------



## snowbear

No, this would not be considered architecture, though there are some cracks.  John may have an advantage since these are common in his region; not so much in Toronto.

#1101 and #1103 contain small clues, as well as this post.


----------



## Ron Evers

Wall mural.


----------



## snowbear

You're going in the right direction but you may be missing a dimension.

I'm at work and can't post another photo, but I bet if you looked around my other posted photos (signature) you might see something interesting.


----------



## Heather Koch

This is becoming a detective thread lol...

Okay so I gathered:
- A lot bigger than a candle
- Running on a track, playing a music track...?
- A dog barking?
- North Pole?

As for your other clues, I'm at a loss...

A picture of an old camera??


----------



## Heather Koch

NOPE I found it!! I hope and think because I am pretty sure of this answer...

I get the SEE and LOOKED hints now... WOOT.

A photo of a wooden eye?


----------



## Ron Evers

Totem pole.


----------



## snowbear

You mean this one?







Yep.  That's the eye from a PNW totem pole.  Te actual figure is a bear (go figure).


----------



## snowbear

OK - dilemma.  Heather answered first, but Ron was more precise.


----------



## Heather Koch

snowbear said:


> OK - dilemma.  Heather answered first, but Ron was more precise.



Yes that is the exact photo I found, from your clue "existing photo..." I should be a detective... 


You're the boss, its up to you, who you chose.  I would look at it as a test... Bobby answered first with, "I think its a sum of..." But Franky answered next with, "The answer is 12."  Bad example but do you get my point?


----------



## snowbear

Actually, the answer is 42.

I'm no boss, but if it"s OK with Ron, Heather hasn't posted one in a while.


----------



## Ron Evers

snowbear said:


> Actually, the answer is 42.
> 
> I'm no boss, but if it"s OK with Ron, Heather hasn't posted one in a while.



Fine with me.


----------



## Heather Koch

Okay here we go... (oh btw, thanks)


----------



## snowbear

cargo net?


----------



## Heather Koch

Warm...


----------



## dannylightning

outdoor chair ?


----------



## Heather Koch

Cold!


----------



## Ron Evers

Net between the two hulls of a catamaran.


----------



## Heather Koch

Ron Evers said:


> Net between the two hulls of a catamaran.



Winner, winner, chicken dinner! Nice job... I didn't know if it would be easy or not...

PS: sorry for the wait... I had a lot of hw


----------



## Heather Koch

Heres the actual image


----------



## Ron Evers

Another easy one for you.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, so many possibilities.


----------



## Borad

You know about boats so you probably go fishing so it can only be one thing. Your beard?


----------



## Ron Evers

Borad said:


> You know about boats so you probably go fishing so it can only be one thing. Your beard?



Laf!  Not my beard.


----------



## limr

Cornsilk.


----------



## Ron Evers

limr said:


> Cornsilk.



Not corn-silk.  Good guess though, it looks similar.


----------



## Heather Koch

Fishing line? Floss? Thread?


----------



## Ron Evers

Heather Koch said:


> Fishing line? Floss? Thread?



Which one is your guess?


BTW, none of the above.  

Never had this many guesses without a winner.


----------



## Heather Koch

Oh boy... Its a tough one, for sure!


----------



## Ron Evers

Heather Koch said:


> Oh boy... Its a tough one, for sure!



Here is a wider view.


----------



## Heather Koch

Its not a net...?

Stuffing from a box?


----------



## snowbear

Ron Evers said:


> Heather Koch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing line? Floss? Thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is your guess?
> 
> 
> BTW, none of the above.
> 
> Never had this many guesses without a winner.
Click to expand...


I haven't guessed, yet. 

I think it's hair, but I'm not sure from what.  I'm actually afraid to guess, because if I'm correct, I won't have anything until the weekend.


----------



## Ron Evers

Heather Koch said:


> Its not a net...?
> 
> Correct, it is not a net.
> 
> Stuffing from a box?



No, not stuffing but I suppose if you had enough you could use it as such.


----------



## wfooshee

Fiber optic? Without the sheath?

(Although where that much loose optic fiber would come from.....)


----------



## Ron Evers

wfooshee said:


> Fiber optic? Without the sheath?
> 
> (Although where that much loose optic fiber would come from.....)



Afraid not.


----------



## limr

Well, shoot.

The tangling is what has gotten me all confuddled.

It reminds me of some sort of air filter or fibers in fiberglass.


----------



## Ron Evers

limr said:


> Well, shoot.
> 
> The tangling is what has gotten me all confuddled.
> 
> It reminds me of some sort of air filter or fibers in fiberglass.



Here is the widest shot I have of the subject.


----------



## limr

Man, I feel like I am >< this close to knowing what this is. Would you find it in a garage?


----------



## limr

Steel wool?


----------



## Ron Evers

limr said:


> Man, I feel like I am >< this close to knowing what this is. Would you find it in a garage?



Possibly but most likely in the house.



limr said:


> Steel wool?



No.

BTW, these are macro shots.


----------



## limr

Animal hair.


----------



## Ron Evers

limr said:


> Animal hair.



Sorta yes, it is fur.  Our cat Cricket leaves these clumps of fur all over the house.  Here is a shot of one on the carpet this morning.  




 


The culprit.


----------



## limr

Oh, Cricket is gorgeous!!

Okay, I'll get one up in a couple of hours. I have to go to a training workshop from 1-2 and then I get to go home and figure out what to take a picture of


----------



## Heather Koch

ahhh... FUR... Beautiful cat, btw!


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Oh, Cricket is gorgeous!!
> 
> Okay, I'll get one up in a couple of hours. I have to go to a training workshop from 1-2 and then I get to go home and figure out what to take a picture of


We want pictures! We want PICTURES! WE WANT PICTURES!


----------



## limr

Eek!  
Okay! I'm about to drive home!


----------



## limr

Okay, here goes nothin'. Can't tell if it's too easy or too hard.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Okay, here goes nothin'. Can't tell if it's too easy or too hard.
> 
> View attachment 88926



Neither can I.
You are as bad a s Sharon -  but I still  you, too.

I'm thinking some kind of folded metal.


----------



## snowbear

Is it a metal threshold?


----------



## Ron Evers

I wish I could see more detail.  From what I see, I tend to eliminate natural metal & leather.  So what looks like this???  Coating on metal possibly.


----------



## limr

It's definitely metal but not a threshold.


----------



## Ron Evers

A Venetian blind?


----------



## limr

Ron Evers said:


> A Venetian blind?



Nope. Smaller.

I can post another view in a couple of hours when I'm back home. That should leave time for a few more guesses


----------



## Borad

It looks like an expandable watch band but I don't know what the shadowy thing is.


----------



## snowbear

Borad said:


> I don't know what the shadowy thing is.


A shadow?  
=======================
I'm going to guess a picture frame.


----------



## limr

Not a watch band.


----------



## Ron Evers

Try as I might, I cannot think of what has overlapping plates like that.


----------



## limr

Ron Evers said:


> Try as I might, I cannot think of what has overlapping plates like that.



Will it help if I say they are not overlapping?


----------



## Ron Evers

limr said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try as I might, I cannot think of what has overlapping plates like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it help if I say they are not overlapping?
Click to expand...


A little, maybe.  Tis a puzzle.

BTW Leonore, what do you teach?


----------



## limr

I teach writing at a community college. Used to teach literature too but I haven't asked for those classes in about 2-3 years. Next year, I might start teaching some speech communication and linguistics classes.

I'll post another picture hint in the next half hour.


----------



## limr

So do you all want a slightly wider shot of the same area of the object, or a view of a different part of the object?


----------



## Borad

Soap dish?


----------



## snowbear

Part of your French press?  (I don't think I've ever seen one so this may sound like a stupid guess)


----------



## limr

Not a soap dish, not a French press. 

Here's a view of a different part of the object. I think this will give it away. Sorry about the image quality. It's cropped way down.


----------



## snowbear

Oh,  I know I've seen this but I can't jammin figure it out.


----------



## Borad

Juicer?


----------



## limr

Not a juicer. A lot smaller.


----------



## Heather Koch

My only thought is a screw driver?


----------



## limr

Nope, not a screw driver. I really thought that last hint would give it away. I'll give it a little while longer and then post another wider shot.


----------



## snowbear

Is it a food processor blade?


----------



## snowbear

NO --- It's a key (like house or car).


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> NO --- It's a key (like house or car).



BING BING BING BING! A key!

Here's the full image:


----------



## snowbear

Woohoo!  I've got something, but it will take me a little while to set it up.


----------



## Heather Koch

Take your time...






NOT.


----------



## snowbear

I've got it, but I have to run it through LR.  My macro lens is only 1:2 so I'll have to crop like crazy.  Worst case, I'll shoot it again with the 105 taped to the 50.


----------



## Borad

Oh! A key!


----------



## Heather Koch

snowbear said:


> I've got it, but I have to run it through LR.  My macro lens is only 1:2 so I'll have to crop like crazy.  Worst case, I'll shoot it again with the 105 taped to the 50.


I was just kidding, shoot away! LR away!


----------



## snowbear

OK.  It's certainly nothing to write home about, but I don't think it's a horrible photo.


----------



## Heather Koch

A home made gold reflector? My eyes!


----------



## snowbear

No, not homemade and not intended to be a reflector.  It is gold colored (I guess it's plated) and it is shiny, at the moment.
Again, this is a major crop job.  I'll post one a bit zoomed out in a little while.

It is not a large item.


----------



## Heather Koch

Is the item itself just the gold part, or the whole picture?


----------



## snowbear

Just the item.  The background is wood.


----------



## Heather Koch

Hmm... I'm thinking it bends, as those lines are creases.. But not a clue yet


----------



## snowbear

The object is made of thin steel so, yes, it is a bit springy, but does not bend as I think you mean.  Those are not crease lines, but are engraved or stamped into it.  I really don't know what purpose they serve.

Edit:  It seems I am mistaken; it appears to be made of bronze.  Not that it will make it easier to identify.


----------



## Heather Koch

Yeah I will have to wait for the next photo... My brain isn't working right now


----------



## snowbear

Her's another angle - this would be the back and the other end.  The scale is not the same.


----------



## chimopaul

A bottle opener?


----------



## snowbear

chimopaul said:


> A bottle opener?


No, not a bottle opener.  Those whitish specks are dust so this is not that big.


----------



## chimopaul

My wife is suggesting a clasp on a bracelet.


----------



## snowbear

Sorry, she is not correct, but scale-wise, she is closer.


----------



## chimopaul

Fountain pen?


----------



## snowbear

It's a dip pen, or the nib from one, but that's close enough.


----------



## chimopaul

Wife and I just entered the movie theatre. I will not be able to post. If anyone wants to post a new pic, feel free!


----------



## Borad

This is good timing. I've been wanting to try this. You'll probably need a wider shot, but here's what I have right now, magnified with a powerful little magnifying glass in my pocket knife.


----------



## Borad

I threw it out because it fell. It's a piece that I throw out anyway because I don't like it. Most people probably leave it.


----------



## snowbear

Fly casting leader (tapered monofiliment)?


----------



## Borad

Not a leader or follower of any kind. It's edible, but I don't treat it that way.


----------



## Borad

It's part of a green vegetable. I'm looking for the name of the vegetable. I was surprised that the thinner pieces were transparent. I would have guessed they're all green. Maybe it's the poor photo quality.


----------



## snowbear

Leek? Onion?


----------



## limr

Hmmmmm...

A green vegetable...this is the part that you don't like to eat but a lot of people do like to eat, so I'm thinking it's the outer layer of the vegetable, maybe the peel...thinner pieces are transparent, not all green...looking at the shot, it's also somewhat fibrous...

Or wait, maybe it's the _stalk_ that you don't like.

Broccoli?

Correct guess or not, I'll say that I don't like broccoli stalks. Just the florets.


----------



## Borad

Not a leek, onion, or broccoli. I can't imagine anyone liking it, but they may not bother to remove it. I have a technique that makes removing much of it pretty easy. It doesn't require a tool. I don't think anyone uses a peeler but that would probably be the best available tool.


----------



## Heather Koch

Looks like celery, but everyone eats all of the celery?


----------



## chimopaul

Parsley


----------



## Borad

Heather Koch said:


> Looks like celery, but everyone eats all of the celery?



Not me. Celery strings are too hard to chew. This is how I peal off the strings. So you win.


----------



## Ron Evers

Beet.

We love beet tops as well as the bottoms.


----------



## Borad

I don't have a wide shot, but it's celery so Heather wins. BTW, try pealing celery like me and chew the strings and you'll see that they're the bad part of celery. I used to spit them out but now I remove them.


----------



## Heather Koch

Wow I have never thought people peal celery... Learn something new everyday.  Since I wasn't expecting to win, I will go find something to shoot!


----------



## Heather Koch

Okay here we goooo.....Image is in b&w




DSC_1796 by heather.koch43, on Flickr


Question:  If you guys click on the image, can you view it on Flickr, if its private??


----------



## Borad

No, it asks me to sign in.


----------



## Heather Koch

Borad said:


> No, it asks me to sign in.



Okay good, so no one can view my other private images, giving away the answer lol...

Guess away!


----------



## Borad

Well, I don't have a flickr account. Maybe if I did I could sign in and see them.


----------



## Heather Koch

Ahh the trust comes out.. Okay we will see what others say


----------



## Ron Evers

A retaining wall?


----------



## Heather Koch

No, way smaller than a wall... I'm looking for the piece at the top of the picture.


----------



## Heather Koch

Heres another view of it... 




DSC_1796-2 by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

It looks like a hinge


----------



## Heather Koch

Yup, I wanted specifics but that works! Its a old barn door hinge, I got from my grandpas barn, and made this after he passed away, in remembrance of him. 




DSC_1790 by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DSC_1794 by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

That's very nice.

Crap, now I've got to find something!


----------



## snowbear

OK, try this one:


----------



## dannylightning

Something with ice on it. 

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers

Mango?


----------



## snowbear

No, not ice, not mango.


----------



## limr

Chewed up cat toy?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Chewed up cat toy?


Well, yes, they like to get it, but that's not the real purpose of it.

Anybody paint with watercolors?  If so, you might have used one of these.


----------



## limr

A sponge.


----------



## snowbear

Ding, ding, ding.  The lovely teacher has it!


----------



## limr

WOOT!

Oh yeah, that totally has "cat toy" written all over it! 

I can't post a new picture until I get home, but there will be something up later tonight.


----------



## limr

Okay, it's a brand new picture!


----------



## Heather Koch

Dial on an old phone??


----------



## limr

Heather Koch said:


> Dial on an old phone??



On the right track, but the wrong object.


----------



## snowbear

Heather Koch said:


> Dial on an old phone??


That's what I was thinking but the wider area of the slot is confusing.  I don't think it's a revolver.  How about a crank-type pencil sharpener (like the wall mounted ones)?


----------



## Heather Koch

Ahh I second that Charlie! I think you've got it


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Heather Koch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dial on an old phone??
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking but the wider area of the slot is confusing.  I don't think it's a revolver.  How about a crank-type pencil sharpener (like the wall mounted ones)?
Click to expand...


Well, that was fast!


----------



## snowbear

Whoa - I like that frame with the bicycle chain trim.

Heather, if you have one, go for it.  It will take me a while to find something.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Whoa - I like that frame with the bicycle chain trim.
> 
> Heather, if you have one, go for it.  It will take me a while to find something.



You can see half of Buzz in his hipster outfit  I think someone got him that frame for Christmas one year because he bikes a lot. We both biked a lot for a couple of summers, but I haven't biked at all this summer. Anyway, he already has a picture of me on his desk so he told me to take the frame and put a picture of him in it. He's on the bookcase next to my desk.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> You can see half of Buzz in his hipster outfit


I won't hold that against him.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see half of Buzz in his hipster outfit
> 
> 
> 
> I won't hold that against him.
Click to expand...


Don't hold it against me, either - I've got a fedora, too!


----------



## snowbear

OK.  Here's one.


----------



## Ron Evers

Sculpted molding on ceiling or wall as in a church etc.


----------



## Msteelio91

I honestly have no clue with this one lol


----------



## snowbear

No, not any kind of molding.  The item is small - it would fit inside a 35mm film canister but it's slightly taller so you couldn't put the top on.

Ron, this might not be fair to you, though I'm sure you've seen one.  Here is a little more


----------



## Msteelio91

Ah is that a remote trigger?


----------



## snowbear

Click, click, click (shutter, no bell this time)!

It is a remote trigger.  The ML-L3, to be exact.


----------



## Msteelio91

Ah crap does this mean I have to post something? Hmmm let's see what I can find...


----------



## snowbear

Msteelio91 said:


> Ah crap does this mean I have to post something? Hmmm let's see what I can find...



Yes.  The advantage to winning is knowing you can identify something.  The disadvantage is that you are "it".


----------



## Msteelio91

Alrighty here we goooooo


----------



## Heather Koch

And old stove of some sort or furnace?


----------



## Msteelio91

No but interesting guess - think smaller


----------



## Heather Koch

Is it in an old barn? Or home?


----------



## Ron Evers

A fuel burning lamp.


----------



## Msteelio91

Heather Koch said:


> Is it in an old barn? Or home?



Neither really.... Most I'll say is that the place it's in is old and these items haven't been touched in a long time. 



Ron Evers said:


> A fuel burning lamp.



Nope!


----------



## snowbear

Heather: there aren't many barns in DC.

I'm going to take a real SWAG and say a power tool - maybe a sander.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Heather: there aren't many barns in DC.
> 
> I'm going to take a real SWAG and say a power tool - maybe a sander.


What makes it S? Where's your data to support your G?


----------



## Msteelio91

Lol ok I'll give some hints.

It's in line with a recently made guess on a recent submission.

It is powered by the same thing that gives it purpose.


----------



## Heather Koch

Gosh... should pay more attention :/


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heather: there aren't many barns in DC.
> 
> I'm going to take a real SWAG and say a power tool - maybe a sander.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes it S? Where's your data to support your G?
Click to expand...


I had a sander that had vent's like that.  I'm also looking at the black object in the background and, to me, it resembles a car bucket seat.  My thought was this is in a body shop.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heather: there aren't many barns in DC.
> 
> I'm going to take a real SWAG and say a power tool - maybe a sander.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes it S? Where's your data to support your G?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a sander that had vent's like that.  I'm also looking at the black object in the background ant, to me, it resembles a car bucket seat.  My thought was this is in a body shop.
Click to expand...

That definitely makes sense with the vents.


----------



## Msteelio91

Not a sander 

Two more hints:

-The black object is part of the item, and is quite a bit smaller than a bucket seat haha. 

-You likely use a (more modern) version of this every day.


----------



## Msteelio91

If you guys want, I'll supply a slightly more zoomed-out image


----------



## Ron Evers

A generator.


----------



## Msteelio91

Haha ok try this:


----------



## Ron Evers

OK, a telephone but I have never seen one with vents.


----------



## Msteelio91

Correct - all 5 of them were very old and unique!


----------



## Heather Koch

Never, ever would have guessed that.  Good job, Ron!


----------



## Ron Evers

We had the old crank type in a field office back in the sixties while @ home something more modern but certainly not with vents.

Anyhow, here is one for you.






And in focus for you.


----------



## chimopaul

Garlic?


----------



## Ron Evers

chimopaul said:


> Garlic?



Damn, I should post OOF pics like the others to make it harder.  Are you a cook?


----------



## chimopaul

Ron Evers said:


> chimopaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garlic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I should post OOF pics like the others to make it harder.  Are you a cook?
Click to expand...


Not for a living!  However, we have a few of those on the counter right now.


----------



## chimopaul

OK, here's a new one...


----------



## Msteelio91

Nice job on the garlic haha. 

For the new one - this strikes me as a decorative candle of some sort?


----------



## chimopaul

Definitely not a candle.


----------



## Msteelio91

Wow, well that changes things.

That braided cable is really throwing me. I'm guessing the top is a cog and the lower part is threaded? The small hole on the right is messing me up too...


----------



## chimopaul

Msteelio91 said:


> Wow, well that changes things.
> 
> That braided cable is really throwing me. I'm guessing the top is a cog and the lower part is threaded? The small hole on the right is messing me up too...


The top is a cog, however, while the lower part is grooved, I would not consider it "threaded".


----------



## Msteelio91

Ah! A wire spool or crank for whatever kind of cable/chain that is??


----------



## chimopaul

Msteelio91 said:


> Ah! A wire spool or crank for whatever kind of cable/chain that is??



Getting warmer!  Here's a bit more.


----------



## Ron Evers

A clock.


----------



## dannylightning

A Winch ?


----------



## chimopaul

Ron Evers said:


> A clock.


We have a winner! It's the wheel that the cable wraps around and the weight hangs off to run the clock mechanism.


----------



## Ron Evers

I built a grand father clock, so with enough info I got it, albeit yours is very much different.  

Here is the next challenge, again in focus.


----------



## dannylightning

the stuff you put in a hamster cage ??   I guess those are called wood chips


----------



## Heather Koch

Wood shavings


----------



## Ron Evers

Heather Koch said:


> Wood shavings



Shavings is the correct answer.  The shavings off a hand plane.


----------



## Msteelio91

Those are some mighty fine shavings you've got there


----------



## Heather Koch

Alright, let me find something to capture


----------



## Ron Evers

Msteelio91 said:


> Those are some mighty fine shavings you've got there



Sharp iron & light cut.


----------



## Heather Koch

Okay here is the next photo


----------



## DavefromCt

Close up of a typewriter mechanism?


----------



## Heather Koch

DavefromCt said:


> Close up of a typewriter mechanism?


Nope sorry, much smaller than a typewriter.


----------



## chimopaul

Hinge on a small box?


----------



## Heather Koch

Nopers


----------



## Heather Koch

It does go along the same lines as a hinge...


----------



## Heather Koch

Heres another view...


----------



## Borad

That part of a doorknob mechanism sometimes called a deadlatch.


----------



## Heather Koch

Yup! You got it!


----------



## Borad




----------



## matchboxer

great idea


----------



## Heather Koch

Some sort of box? Car speaker box?


----------



## Borad

No sort of box or speaker.


----------



## Borad




----------



## Borad




----------



## dannylightning

is that a safe ?


----------



## Borad

Not a safe.

Now, let's think this through. There's a black thing with a narrower silver metal looking thing. And in that last skinny photo you see black to the left, then the silver, and more black on the other end. What has a narrow metal looking thing in between two black things?


----------



## Borad




----------



## chimopaul

A free weight.


----------



## Borad

Correct, it's a dumbbell. I lost interest in weight training but I'm using it to flatten out linoleum.


----------



## chimopaul

Here's a new one.


----------



## Borad

Shingles?


----------



## chimopaul

Not shingles.


----------



## chimopaul

Another hint...


----------



## chimopaul

from another angle...


----------



## tirediron

Corrugated steel structure; workshop, garage, large culvert?


----------



## chimopaul

tirediron said:


> Corrugated steel structure; workshop, garage, large culvert?


We have a winner!  This is a large culvert my wife and I were canoeing through.  I noticed a large deformation that I reported to the municipal works folks.


----------



## tirediron

Someone else can have my turn to post, I have to head out now.


----------



## Borad

I just received two of these today.


----------



## Heather Koch

Looks like a spoon but...


----------



## Borad

Not a spoon.


----------



## Borad

It's an over the counter medical device, except I couldn't find a drug store that sold it so I ordered it online. Drug stores have something similar that's disposable. Mine is washable and lasts months.


----------



## Borad




----------



## Ron Evers

A device to keep your nose open.


----------



## DavefromCt

Some sort of gum massager &/or plaque remover maybe??


----------



## Borad

Ron Evers said:


> A device to keep your nose open.



Correct! It's a Nozovent. I read that they work better than Breathe Right strips.


----------



## Ron Evers

Another easy one for you.


----------



## Msteelio91

Finish nails!


----------



## Ron Evers

Msteelio91 said:


> Finish nails!



Close enough, a strip of brad nails.  
.


----------



## Msteelio91

Sweet. I've seen many of them from my days of custom cabinetry and kitchen installations haha. 

Apologies for poor quality, at work and not many things to work with:


----------



## Borad

Rebar?


----------



## Msteelio91

Not quite...


----------



## Borad

Steering wheel?


----------



## Msteelio91

Bingo!

Steering wheel of my grandfather's racecar from the 40's. He was reunited with it after 50 years of it sitting in some barn out in PA!


----------



## Borad

That's even better than my nasal congestion story.


----------



## Borad




----------



## dannylightning

a Candle ?


----------



## Msteelio91

Top of the plate of a circular saw or jig saw?


----------



## Borad

Not a candle or a Top of the plate of a sander or jig saw. Here are some random parts:


----------



## Msteelio91

Some kind of crazy industrial looking switch?


----------



## Borad

Yeah, I guess, but I had it so long that it looks normal. It's my kitchen switch plate.


----------



## Msteelio91

Ah I see now it's more rustic than anything. I thought the whole thing was steel but I see the back is crystal or something. Had something really similar in one of my old houses that's why it clicked for me haha 

Will try to upload something soon!


----------



## Msteelio91

Here it is


----------



## limr

Keg.


----------



## Msteelio91

Someone knows how to party lol

Keeping it cool!


----------



## limr

Somebody was also once a bartender 

Okay, tea needs one more minute to steep and then I'll head up to my laptop to edit and post a photo.


----------



## Msteelio91

Haha fair enough


----------



## limr

Okay, probably will be easy:


----------



## Msteelio91

Bottom of a desk?


----------



## limr

Nope. But it is the bottom of something.

And smaller than a desk.

And in the same room as a desk.


----------



## Ron Evers

Stained glass window.


----------



## limr

Not a stained glass window. Not made of glass.


----------



## Msteelio91

Is that a leaf? The leaf-thing is throwing me off hahaha

How about a storage rack/shelf thing? Not sure what you call those... storage shelves I guess


----------



## limr

Msteelio91 said:


> Is that a leaf? The leaf-thing is throwing me off hahaha
> 
> How about a storage rack/shelf thing? Not sure what you call those... storage shelves I guess



It might have been a leaf. If it was, I'm not sure where it came from. But it's not a storage rack.

Here's a slightly wider shot:


----------



## DavefromCt

Inside of lamp shade?


----------



## limr

Not a lamp shade.

But it *is* something that would sit on a table or desk.


----------



## Fred Berg

A book stand?


----------



## limr

Fred Berg said:


> A book stand?



Nope, but now I totally want a book stand 

There is paper involved.


----------



## Heather Koch

Printer?


----------



## Ron Evers

Heather Koch said:


> Printer?



You beat me toit.


----------



## Borad

Maybe a fax machine.


----------



## DavefromCt

Chair?


----------



## limr

Sorry for the delay.

Heather is close enough. The answer I was looking for was a printer *with a cat on top. *


----------



## Heather Koch

HAHA what a cute cat! Okay I just took some cool shots, I'll see what I can come up with!


----------



## Heather Koch

Okay, I hope this isn't too easy...


----------



## Ron Evers

It would help if it was in focus.


----------



## Msteelio91

Fish tank?


----------



## Msteelio91

Or coral inside a fish tank rather


----------



## Heather Koch

Yup its a piece of corla/rock in a fish tank! I guess that was too easy...


----------



## DavefromCt

Sponge?


----------



## Ron Evers

Heather Koch said:


> I guess that was too easy...



Hey Heather (OT) I think that is the Mackinac bridge in your avatar.  Here is one of the shots I took of it.


----------



## Heather Koch

Very neat shot Ron!!  I love that perspective!


----------



## dannylightning

well Ill get this started again since it has been 2 days..

3 items here,  they look different but they are they are same thing


----------



## chimopaul

I believe it is related to your user id but I will leave this for someone else to guess.


----------



## dannylightning

They do not shoot lightning bolts lol

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimopaul

Just noticed the last "n" in your id. LOL


----------



## chimopaul

OK, since there are no other guesses, I'm going to say flashlights.


----------



## dannylightning

yes,  you are correct.


----------



## chimopaul

Here's new one:


----------



## chimopaul

Lots more...


----------



## The_Traveler

Turkey tattoo on chest of really big and really tough guy?


Note my new signature


----------



## Ron Evers

Wood carving.


----------



## chimopaul

Not a carving or a tattoo.  It is, however, made of wood.  It is a bird, but not a turkey.


----------



## chimopaul

The water drops are significant.


----------



## Heather Koch

A chair? Or arm rests on an outdoor chair?


----------



## chimopaul

Not a chair or arm rest, but it is used outdoors.


----------



## Heather Koch

Canoe or canoe paddle?


----------



## chimopaul

Heather Koch said:


> Canoe or canoe paddle?


Correct!


----------



## chimopaul

Here's a better shot of the laser etching.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Heather Koch

Sorry for such late reply, I'll see what I can find!  I'm working on a clients photos atm...


----------



## Heather Koch

Okay here is the next image!


----------



## Frapolo

Heather Koch said:


> Okay here is the next image!



Too small, seems metal object with dust...

Any hint?


----------



## Heather Koch

It definitely has metal on it, and definitely not something small...


----------



## Heather Koch

Heres a hint... it moves (sometimes)


----------



## Msteelio91

Boat?


----------



## Ron Evers

Pontoon.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Snowmobile.


----------



## Heather Koch

Not a boat, not a pontoon, not a snowmobile, BUT very close!  It has wheels


----------



## Ron Evers

Go cart?


----------



## chimopaul

ATV?


----------



## Heather Koch

YUP! atv


----------



## chimopaul

Here we go...


----------



## chimopaul

Here we go...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Swiss army knife.


----------



## chimopaul

Not a knife.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Packing strap hardware?


----------



## chimopaul

Stradawhovious said:


> Packing strap hardware?


Nope, smaller.


----------



## chimopaul

A bit larger view.


----------



## Msteelio91

Saw teeth on a blade? I forget the name of the type of blade I'm thinking it is though.

Think it's used for cutting out larger sections on a table saw. Not 100% haha


----------



## tirediron

Dado head?


----------



## Roba

bicycle chain?


----------



## chimopaul

Roba said:


> bicycle chain?


Bingo!


----------



## Msteelio91

tirediron said:


> Dado head?



I was wrong but this is what I was talking about haha. Been a while since I've been in a shop


----------



## tirediron

That was a gooder!


----------



## Keziah

i guess this would be an easy one


----------



## Ron Evers

Hair.


----------



## snowbear

1970s fiber optic lamp


----------



## Keziah

Ron Evers said:


> Hair.



its not hair 



snowbear said:


> 1970s fiber optic lamp



nah.. not the lamp


----------



## DavefromCt

An edging tool?


----------



## DavefromCt

Keziah said:


> View attachment 90651
> 
> i guess this would be an easy one


A hair brush?


----------



## chimopaul

Troll doll?


----------



## Keziah

not an edging tool, hair brush or a troll doll...  
should I say what it is?


----------



## chimopaul

Feather?


----------



## Keziah

chimopaul said:


> Feather?


nope


----------



## Ron Evers

Show a larger view.


----------



## Keziah

lemme just the actual photo... now it will be easy


----------



## Ron Evers

Ah ha, a seed never crossed my mind.


----------



## Keziah

yea.. its cotton grass flower


----------



## waday

Probably pretty easy, and sorry for the horrible cell phone pic...


----------



## snowbear

Lettering (the edge of a letter)?


----------



## K9Kirk

7 year old pencil lead.


----------

